#ubuntu-on-air 2013-02-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-02-05
<dholbach> good morning
<roop> hi
<roop> any developers here
<Nadeem> Hi
<Nadeem> Looking forward to this
<Nadeem> Been trying LTSP for sometime in my institute.
<Crytek> what's up :)
<int19h> people are filtering in
<abfloresn> yes, I can see you and hear you
<int19h> its a video.... the live stream hasn't started yet
<abfloresn> I want to know why ffmpeg doesn't appear as part of ubuntu 12.04
<int19h> i bealive it's in the restricted extras
<int19h> but dont quote me on that
<Guest34541> i have a page in facebook and try to learn ubuntu can u help me to increase Like page ? for iranian people ?
<Guest38892> Is there a way to encourage laptops builders such as Dell to propose ubuntu pre-installed on their machines in my country (belgium)? (it is not the case yet... only win so far)
<Guest34541> https://www.facebook.com/pages/بزرگترین-مرجع-لینوکس-فارسی-Linux-Comunity
<Guest34541> plz help me to encrease Like
<Guest34541> sorry increase Like
<ngr> hola
<arun> h
<arun> playback
<hribare> no?
<hribare> i would like to have a music studio on ubuntu. Is it possible?
<dz0ny> hribare: yep
<dz0ny> hribare: http://ubuntustudio.org/
<hribare> thanks ;)
<DanielSP> Hi
<dholbach> all right - ubuntuonair.com page is updated
<dholbach> we'll be live in 9m
<wiehan> this better be good
<HouseLegend> Helloha everyone
<dholbach> we're live
<leocrow> QUESRION when may we see Edubuntu on tablets?
<dholbach> Do we have questions already? I'll queue them up and start asking them in a bit.
<dholbach> Please prefix them with QUESTION:
<Nadeem> QUESTION: HI, I have tried LTSP from 12.04 live, I have not been able to get it working from live. I will seek permission at my instite and try it live. Can you make it more user freindly?
<Nadeem> I mean install it on a machine
<wiehan> QUESTION: What core work that you do reverts back to the Ubuntu project itself?
<Tuxkalle_> QUESTION: what is the defult DE (unity ,gnome,xfce)
<Nadeem> dholbach: Brother you haven't used Edubuntu yet, it is great. :-)
<Nadeem> Question: Tomboy has lost support from U1, any info on that, also it is an excellent software?
<MrXtian> Is there anything in edubuntu for the server environment; school admin stuff, imaging laptops, "school in a box" type things ?
<Nadeem> MrXtian: There is a software called Epostes
<leocorw> have they even start the feed?
<Allong> The feed has been running for about 13 minutes
<Nadeem> Shipping Gnome-fallback was an excellent choice
<Nadeem> for slow hardware
<Nadeem> It is landing me on a blacnk wallpapers
<Nadeem> Questions: Are 2 NICs must?
<stgraber> Nadeem: yes, otherwise it's likely to mess your network
<int19h> QUESTION: When will ubuntu officialy include the support packages "bumblebee"/"primus", in order to better support Optimus chipsets on laptops? In addition how much does he pay for dial-up? i think its too much.
<MrXtian> so Espotes is LTSP ; Does that mean easy server client setup? but what about what a school admin might require?
<abfloresn> QUESTION: I'm a little angry because the ffmpeg package doesn't appear anymore in the ubuntu 12.04 and up. What happend there?
<Nadeem> MrXtian: Put a Question: before you question and ask them :-)
<int19h> :D lol ;)
<int19h> okay ill do that, thank you.
<designbybeck__> QUESTION: Any plan to support Ardesia (whiteboard app) and/or Let it support MyPaint /Wacom presure. So that you could draw on top of anything for lecturing and the like - http://code.google.com/p/ardesia/
<MrXtian> QUESTION so Espotes is LTSP ; Does that mean easy server client setup? but what about what a school admin might require?
<designbybeck__> It would be great to have more Faculty/Teacher Tools
<wiehan> QUESTION: Why do you contribute to Edubuntu? Personal reasons? Do you get paid? How does contributions work?
<MrXtian> QUESTION Is there anything in edubuntu for the server environment; school admin stuff, imaging laptops, "school in a box" type things ?
<stgraber> MrXtian: I'll cover that in a few minutes, short answer, yes
<Nadeem> stgraber: Great
<MrXtian> stgraber: tks
<Nadeem> stgraber:Question In our class lab we have 10 PCs, No system with 2 nics, so I setup one syste, and install ltsp server on it(the installer provides the option), will that be good?
<Nadeem> Also on which Irc can  contack Jonathan and Edubuntu devs?
<Nadeem> contact*
<highvoltage> Nadeem: I'm Jonathan, on #edubuntu is where you could typically find us
<Nadeem> highvoltage: Thanks brother, I have been checking your blog. The latest gnome 2 is alive was great(long but great)
<MrXtian> Things like the Samba4Active directory would need to integrate well with existing setups too, schools will not want to replace everything in one go, but gradual migration
<Nadeem> stgraber: This looks great. Have seen parts of it on Jonathans blog.
<int19h> stgraber: vodka.... i knew it! ;)
<Allong> QUESTION: Has Edubuntu considered implementing "meta"-education features? ie; Student/teacher administration, time-tabling?
<MrXtian> QUESTION: What type of user are you creating "Pupil" Teacher Admin ?
<int19h> that is quite impressive.... not his netbook.... but the domain manager. what was it called again ?
<MrXtian> QUESTION: SCHools have issues at certain times of days Morning, after lunch what sort of scale testing do you plan ?
<highvoltage> int19h: currently it's just called "Edubuntu Server" for lack of better name :)
<dholbach> abfloresn, I was just told that ffmpeg was renamed/forked and now is libav
<int19h> id like to see that get moved over to the ubuntu server disto. right now im doing that by hand, and it can get quite cumbersome(sp?)
<Nadeem> dholbach: :D
<mibofra> hi
<highvoltage> int19h: that's the long-term goal :)
<int19h> very nice work
<Allong> Speak up
<abfloresn> well, I didn't understand about my question, but thanks. I really miss ffmpeg as a part of my Ubuntu 12.04. Beside this, good work
<int19h> i thought i was having a stroke or something.
<int19h> highvoltage: might i inquire on the location of your blog?
<int19h> id like to track the progress on "Edubuntu Server"
<int19h> even windows ?
<highvoltage> int19h: check stgraber's google+ profile, he pastes nice screenshots now and again
<int19h> thank you.
<highvoltage> https://plus.google.com/104492301562638456962/posts
<highvoltage> screenshots often explain things better than we can :)
<Nadeem> I already have stgraber circled :-)
<designbybeck__> QUESTION: how does it compare to  iTALC  http://italc.sourceforge.net/
<int19h> sehr schoen
<Nadeem> highvoltage: Excellent point.
<int19h> teachers are focused on a subject typically, they dont wanna become a server admin to do their job
<int19h> edubuntu server is quite elegent(sp?)
<MrXtian> int19: You're right; Thats why I'd like to hear more about the other stuff, attendance tracking, time tables etc
<Allong> Thankyou
<int19h> as am i, ill probably grab a snapshot, and try it out in a vm
<int19h> i think so
<Nadeem> dholbach: Yeah
<MrXtian> yes it was
<Allong> Hahah
<dholbach> abfloresn: the replacement of ffmpeg is libav-tools
<Nadeem> Question: Edubuntu server is something new or is it included in the Edubuntu Desktop(the main OS)?
<mibofra> It isn't a serious question , but I'd like asking it . I enjoy GNU/Linux systems in general, but I think Edubuntu it's the best solutions for the schools, but teacher in general (and principals of the school) have eyes only for  windows. How I and people like me can show the power of Edubuntu ? I think this is the biggest problem
<mibofra> *teachers , sorry :D my keyboard hates me :))
<MrXtian> COMMENT: So these sort of scalability figures are needed s that 'we' can convince people that it might make an improvement.
<Nadeem> mibofra: A practical of its functionality plus checking my Linux intro artcile http://mknadeem.blogspot.in/2011/11/liberate-yourself.html
<designbybeck__> Epostis? how is it spelled? and is there a link to it?
<mibofra> *How can I and people like me ... , stupid keyboard XD
<mibofra> Nadeem: thanks
<Nadeem> mibofra: My pleasure
<Nadeem> Epoptes : http://www.epoptes.org
<designbybeck__> Thank you Nadeem
<Nadeem> designbybeck__: :)
<Nadeem> It is a Mental Block
<Nadeem> highvoltage: Throw this Link http://mknadeem.blogspot.in/2011/11/liberate-yourself.html at them :D
<int19h> windows severly limits uni's scalability
<int19h> both monitarily and on system resources
<designbybeck__> great article Nadeem
<Nadeem> designbybeck__: Thanks
<Nadeem> I have also created a Presentation based off it so that people who want to showcase Linux can just run that presentation. :)
<designbybeck__> I work at a University 3 years ago I was told to stop talking about Open Source Software... I haven't, Now that say I can keep talking about it. And in fact more faculty keep asking about Linux and OSS. What might be the best way to get AD /LDAP to work on a Dual Boot environment?
<int19h> i have dysgraphia i'm sorry about poor spelling, please disregard it as ignorance.
<Nadeem> stgraber: Thanks, I only use LTS 12.04
<int19h> what channel was that again ?
<stgraber> #edubuntu
<Nadeem> #edubuntu
<int19h> danke
<Nadeem> highvoltage: You will find me
<highvoltage> Nadeem: :)
<Nadeem> and I am a patient person
<int19h> *shudder*
<int19h> documentation
<Nadeem> :D
 * int19h twitches
<int19h> i may sign up to help, might make it a project for my tech writing class im currently taking
<Nadeem> dholbach: You have to check it now. 12.04
 * int19h agrees
<Nadeem> :D
<designbybeck__> Thank you guys!
<dholbach> thanks! :)
<highvoltage> thanks everyone, you rock!
<int19h> thank you
<Nadeem> Thanks everyone
<dholbach> stgraber, highvoltage - well done guys! :)
<stgraber> thanks!
<mibofra> Bye :)
<lansco> thank
<rentmeister> will this video be available for download somewhere?
<stgraber> it should show up on youtube in a few minutes
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> youtube.com/ubuntuonair
<rentmeister> great, thanks
<rentmeister> tuned in too late :)
<dholbach> and should be good to subscribe there
<dholbach> so you don't miss new shows
<rentmeister> I certainly will... and now back to my windows server problems :p
<HackerFinn> Sup?
<Constantin> My Ubuntu is fantastic !!!
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-02-06
<dholbach> good morning
<rafaelement> will there be a Q&A Session today?
<JoseeAntonioR> rafaelement: yes
<shocm> yeah
<benkaiser> yep
<BBoy> Hi
<Guest42> yes
<none_of_them> Yes
<none_of_them> :-)
<bjaanes> Wuhu! Finally made it to the live session xD
<benkaiser> QUESTION: Do you have an Ubuntu Phone on you at the moment?
<sunny__> What about own ubuntu graphical server ?
<hallino1> When Ubuntu OS will be released for Galaxy Nexus?
<GuidoPallemans> but this is irc...
<BBoy> QUESTION :Is this true that Ubuntu for mobile will support the full OpenGL ? I thought these kind of devices (phones/tablets) only supported OpenGL ES ? Thanks.
<bjaanes> QUESTION: Will we get any news about some tablet-specific UI for Ubuntu any time soon?
<sunny__> What do you think about sailfish ?
<Guest42> QUESTION: What's the point of making the new smart scope server proprietary? Should we worry that canonical doesn't take open source seriously anymore?
<none_of_them> QUESTION: Hello Jono! Is it true that higher end Ubuntu phones will be dockable to tablets similar to what ASUS is doing with the PadFone?
<hallino1> QUESTION: It's possible to use python on Ubuntu Phone?
<Gordon_> QUESTION:  Maybe I missed it, but is there a timeframe consumers (me) can expect to see a Ubuntu phone on the market?
<benkaiser> bjaanes: watch this, Mark Shuttleworth talks about the tablet UI here http://www.viddler.com/v/d69cfc44?secret=70013716
<none_of_them> Thanks, benkaiser
<tosho> jono:  how do you see Ubuntu (desktop and mobile) in the next 5 to 10 years
<BBoy> QUESTION : Hi, Is this true that Ubuntu for mobile will support the full OpenGL ? I thought these kind of devices only supported OpenGL ES ? Thanks. Will there be a windows system, or a split-screen system (like on Windows 8 tablets) on Ubuntu for Mobile/Tablet to display two apps at the same time ? Thanks.
<rafaelement> Question: Jono, what do you think of the idea of having a tag-based filesystem on Ubuntu? It would fit well with the phone too.
<sunny__> What do you think about dnf - fork yum in fedora18? Does canonical think about replacing apt-get on something else?
<BBoy> Oups sorry about double question about OpenGL :S
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: keep reading the question, there's more of it
<GuidoPallemans> QUESTION: will it be possible to sync your Ubuntu phone to your desktop, which is on another computer? I'm thinking about the scopes you install, or contacts, or messaging, or maybe also the apps you have installed?
<Guest42> QUESTION: Do you have any statistics about community involvement over the last years?
<JoseeAntonioR> QUESTION: Will there be a way to block in/outcoming mobile traffic and do all the syncs via WiFi?
<benkaiser> QUESTION: will there be wifi hotspot (internet sharing) functionality in the ubuntu phone?
<hallino1> QUESTION: [Joking mode on] Why don't you use Ubuntu cup? :D
<rafaelement> Question: the default icon representing the desktop in the dash has a white horizontal bar across it. do you know what it is for, and is it going to be replaced?it looks funny and is easily changeable...
<loro1> hey! Have any nuber how many users have Ubuntu?
<sunny__> QUESTION: What about usr move in ubuntu(moving /lib, /bin in /usr/lib, /usr/bin)?
<pemibo> QUESTION: Will there be a way to import an existing address book on a Ubuntu phone?
<bjaanes> QUESTION: While this has gotten better over time; plug & play and general compatability with hardware and devices is still a major issue for many users. Do you think this will get a lot better real soon?
<hallino1> QUESTION: What about battery optimization?
<hallino1> For Ubuntu Phone
<Gordon_> QUESTION:  Mobile phones are all about APPS.  How does Ubuntu plan to compete against Google Play and Iphone apps?
<xedi> QUESTION: What do you think about the predominant way of helping people by giving terminal commands. On the one hand it is very efficient, on the other it creates the impression that you need to use the terminal to use Ubuntu. What do you prefer when helping people?
<Tuxkalle_> QUESTION:Are you able to get me the autograph of leann ogasawara jono? :-)Shipped to Norway:-)
<The_Matrix> QUESTION: In addition to smartphones and tablets, will Ubuntu OS support MP3 players like the Samsung Galaxy Player?
<jfj33> QUESTION: Hi Jono, does Ubuntu & Canonical recognise that it has an unprecedented opportunity in the desktop arena right now, with so much user dissatisfaction over Win8, and Apple gearing everything towards mobile? It sort of feels like focus is elsewhere, but I'd love to see Ubuntu take advantage of this opportunity. I know the desktop isn't sexy, but it's not quite dead just yet, is it?
<frederickLinux> hi
<tosho> jono: How Canonical will fight/compete with Ubuntu's based distros (desktop and mobile)?
<loro1> do you know how many users have Ubuntu right now?
<frederickLinux> ubuntu in this moment is a good system congratulations, but need more stability
<Tuxkalle_> QUESTION: What os with out ubuntu have you used jono?
<bjaanes> QUESTION: Honstly, do you think Ubuntu ever will get a real hold over M$ Windows and such?
<bjaanes> FYI, i certanly hope so
<BBoy> QUESTION : Will it be easy to port already existing desktop apps to mobile/tablet. Is it only a question of writing again the interface or does it involves heavy core changes ?
<sunny__> QUESTION: Maybe somebody in canonical think about changing apt-get for something else?
<hallino1> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu Phone use (maybe Ubuntu One) for store online contact book, photos, and so other like google service?
<jfj33> Thanks Jono!
<tosho> yes
<hallino1> QUESTION: Is there a chance to get the Ubuntu Phone (Galaxy Nexus and Nexus 7 here) for testing and app development?
<hallino1> QUESTION: It's possible to get a contact to Panasonic for important (life) things :(
<FlagHunter> QUESTION: Are Desktop-Widgets still on the release plan for 13.04?
<Tuxkalle_> QUESTION: jose can you post the email adress that jono sayed i do not got it :-)
<Gordon_> LOL
<Kostic> QUESTION: Is Canonical planning to redesign Launchpad to look something like Transifex? Also, why does Launchpad give higher priority over translations made by etc. Gnome team rather than the Launchpad contributed translations?
<rafaelement> Question: you said in a previous Q&A that Ubuntu phone probably wont run android apps even if it would technically be possible. However, wouldnt that be quite a killer feature!!! (?)
<rafaelement> (I understand that it wouldnt look integrated...)
<JoseeAntonioR> Tuxkalle_: jono@ubuntu.com
<Elken> QUESTION: In your opinion, what should be the defacto package technology? ie, deb, rpm, etc.
<Tuxkalle_> QUESTION: have you heard about adainitiative?
<loro1> HOW MANY USERS HAVE UBUNTU,do you know?
<hallino1> QUESTION: (Sorry for bad question) Do you have contact of Panasonic (or maybe Panasonic Italy)? I'm searching about it because I have to say with them about a really important life thing.. Thanks Jono! You're  the best! :)
<Kostic> Jono, Kostic is pronounced as Kostitj... Nevermind. :)
<hallino1> Edit: (You or someone that can help me)
<Gordon_> Good point Jono
<jfj33> Here here!
<BBoy> QUESTION : As a musician, don't you think professional music softwares and plugins are lacking on Linux ? No VST's, no comercial software (such as Reason,Ableton,Cubase,..),.. We're seeing an evolution in video games with Valves' Steam coming to Ubuntu, do you think we could see a similar evolution for music composition on Ubuntu?
<jfj33> QUESTION: How far are off do you think we are from being able to make music in Ubuntu as easily as it currently is in Windows? I have Ubuntu Studio installed, and while I love it and support it, in all honesty it's just not quite 'there' yet (imho). Any fledgling/new open source DAW projects on the boil that you know of? Which of the current DAWs stand out?
<jfj33> haha! BBoy - like one mind!
<Elken> BBoy Mixx is pretty decent
<FlagHunter> QUESTION: Have you already heard the rumor that Microsoft considers bringing Office to Linux? If yes, what do you think of it?
<none_of_them> REGARDING MUSIC SOFTWARE: Renoise is pretty awesome and cross plattform. Just FYI.
<jfj33> I'd love to see something like Ableton that I can just plug a MIDI keyboard in and have it work out of box...
<JoseeAntonioR> (That's Ardour for those of you who didn't get it)
<benkaiser> QUESTION: what other window managers / desktop environments have you tried? have you ever tried a tiling window manager such as xmonad, aweomewm or wmii? if so what are your thoughts on them?
<jfj33> +1 for Renoise! Reaper also has a linux dev version
<BBoy> Mixx is just for DJ, I'm talking about composition ;)
<Elken> BBoy, Ah, my apologies :)
<Gordon_> QUESTION:  I want to build a 64gb ram Ubuntu monster for my main computer.  Is there a place where I can piece this together to ensure all the parts work?
<benkaiser> thanks jono :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Any more questions, guys?
<benkaiser> Gordon_: system76?
<pemibo> QUESTION: Have you heard about a new "Linux app format" mentioned on the Gnome Developer Experience Hackfest? The idea is that these apps should be single binaries that run on any distribution. What do you think about it?
<Gordon_> TY
<virusuy> QUESTION: How do you manage your time between: work, music, and family ? Greetings from Uruguay
<FlagHunter> QUESTION: Are Canonical employees forced to run Ubuntu and Unity on their personal machines or can they run whatever they want?
<BBoy> Yep renoise isn't bad that's right, but the old school interface is a bit hard for me (you have to write notes with letters :S)
<Kostic> QUESTION: (Kostitj ;)) Have you seen Go language and (if you have) would it be a good replacement in terms of code beauty and performance for core Ubuntu apps (USC I am looking at you :D) (on desktop/mobile)?
<Charles-W8KWA> QUESTION: We gonna get some guitar playing today? (Request for 'Free the software')
<Elken> QUESTION: Have you heard of/read about John Carmack's opinion on Linux not being a worthwhile game development platform? If so, what's your take on it?
<Vince-0> more metal!
<BBoy> @Elken, but I agree that Mixx is really nice for DJing ;), I have some friends using it and they're very pleased with it !
<Kostic> QUESTION: Yes. :D
<Schmahxgn> Question: Is there any chance of getting AdobeAir back on Ubuntu and its variants as well as Linux in General??
<Kostic> QUESTION: Kost-eeetj... Thanks. :)
<sunny__> QUESTION: What display server use in UbuntuPhone?
<Elken> BBoy I'm not a DJ personally, but I looked into it briefly, oddly enough for a similar reason to you :p, and was happy with it.
<pemibo> QUESTION: How can one imagine a usual day of your work? Are you working at home or is there any Ubuntu office near you, you are working in?
<benkaiser> QUESTION: have you ever purchased any system76 computers?
<beardofomens> QUESTION: often i read articles by someone criticising linux for being hard to develop for or unfinished or difficult to use. Many people agressively tell them they are wrong in comments and the tone is not like Ubuntus code of conduct. Do you think that "linux fans" or "free software fans" who are too agressive are hurting linux? can this be stopped and how?
<Vince-0> Carmack reckons games on Wine are more to the point
<freedom> QUESTION: Do you think dell becoming a private company with the help of microsoft will have an impact to their ubuntu offerings?
<Elken> QUESTION: Could you settle the age old debate of vim vs. emacs once and for all?
<FlagHunter> QUESTION: I'm looking to buy a new TV later this year. Any plans when TVs with Ubuntu will be available?
<justin86> QUESTION: What is your favorite Linux/Open Source news site?
<Schmahxgn> My username here is pronounced "Shma", the 'xgn' is silent, but I have one more Question: Will it be safe to assume that Ubuntu will be a large presence at this year's SouthEast LinuxFest (SELF) in Charlotte, North Carolina this June?
<BBoy> QUESTION : Will apps on Ubuntu Mobile use a permission-system like on Android for security, or you have a different approach ?
<Gordon_> Spot On
<Gordon_> Realname sign ins help with the BS
<Elken> QUESTION: Can you shed any light on what plans Canonical have for the future, if applicable?
<Schmahxgn> Yessir.
<bjaanes> Yeah, go for it!
<tosho> rock and roll
<jfj33> GUITARRRRRRR
<Charles-W8KWA> yes!!! Free the guitar!
<Elken> GUITAR
<The_Flying_V> +1 guITAR
<FlagHunter> yes
<GuidoPallemans> ... well this is awkward
<Gordon_> sure
<bjaanes> Rock on!
<BBoy> YESSS
<xedi> GUITAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Vince-0> metal licks!
<Elken> ROCK && ROLL
<Tuxkalle_> yes
<Tuxkalle_> QUESTION: yes
<The_Flying_V> lock'n'loll
<tosho> yes
<Gordon_> Oh yes
<Elken> Yes, not you
<Schmahxgn> Yes.
<virusuy> QUESTION: Metallica or Megadeth ? :-P
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: ping
<Gordon_> LOL, his MIC is auto leveling
<The_Flying_V> haha... the sound is fading out....
<Elken> Supersonic
<Charles-W8KWA> Sound is hardly there
<bjaanes> *clap
<bjaanes> clapclapclap
<Vince-0> whoot
<Gordon_> Nice dude
<hippyjake> whoo!
<jfj33> Cheers Jono
<Gordon_> Good one, greetings from Seattle
<tosho> Ubuntu in space! When?
<Elken> QUESTION: Vim or emacs?
<FlagHunter> QUESTION: Do you love bacon?
<Kostic> Vim
<Schmahxgn> SouthEast LinuxFest plans?
<Tuxkalle_> See you next time :-)
<Vince-0> <virusuy> QUESTION: Metallica or Megadeth ? :-P
<Gordon_> TY
<Elken> Cheers Jono
<Vince-0> ty, gnight
<pemibo> Thanks Jono!
<tosho> Thank You
<benkaiser> thanks Jono :)
<bashrc> Thanks Jono
<jfj33> Thanks
<BBoy> Thank you
<Charles-W8KWA> Rock on Jono
<brycr> yes
<brycr> hey jose is it making a big progress
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-02-07
<shades_of_initia> hmm.. I will have to ask about the lightgdm domination and the lack of option to Gnome
<dholbach> good morning
<mattia> hi
<huk> hey
<fanysCZ> what?
<huk> hi
<fanysCZ> hi :)
<huk> :)
<Sp1k3> so what display server will ubuntu use in the future?
<JoseeAntonioR> Sp1k3: the hangout is not live
<Rale> Testin... test... (y)
<JoseeAntonioR> Rale: success!
<Rale> what is happend here... now ?
<Xanza> Yes.
<labsin> yes
 * Alastair1 wishes Geeksphone weren't incommunicado.
<genusjoy> Yes
<akanurlan> Hi there!
<Cursor> Hullos.
<Guindel> Do you have a favorite open source desktop recording software? (random i know...) Thanks!
<Fle7z> hey :D
<Enliamar> hi
<dave2081> hye
<dave2081> hey hey hey
<dave2081> I like ubuntu
<Alastair1> alright! :-D
<Enliamar> i love Ubuntu
<Enliamar> can't wait to get it for my phone
<dave2081> i would like to see an ubuntu phone.
<dave2081> HA
<dholbach> I just updated http://ubuntuonair.com/ - you might have to reload
<genusjoy> When the Ubuntu Phone is gonna release ?
<Alastair1> yeah. a refresh did it :)
<dholbach> but only if the video doesn't say "Ubuntu Development with Sébastien Bacher"
<dholbach> we'll be live in 3 minutes
<Alastair1> @dave2081 this month, supposedly, there'll be a galaxy nexus image.
<dave2081> what languages would you program an ubuntu app in?
<dave2081> mobile
<dave2081> app
<genusjoy> \help
<Foundry> I want the date that mobile is released!
<camjuar> hai
<Foundry> I want the date that mobile is released!
<dave2081> HELlo
<marty> good morning world :)
<Busigast> good morning
<cassidyjames> morning Marty
<Foundry> I want the date that mobile is released!
<camjuar> I love Ubuntu
<Foundry> I want the date that mobile is released!
<Simon___> good morning
<Alastair1> chill out haha
<marty> yes i want the date too
<Foundry> I want the date that mobile is released!
<Busigast> relax dude !
<Guindel> He mentioned it will be released later this year
<Foundry> I want the date that mobile is released!
<cassidyjames> foundry we heard you. :-P
<Alastair1> october!!!
<jeff-in-missouri> So freakin' ready for Ubuntu mobile!
<Foundry> I want the date that mobile is released!
<Shad_> I can't wait for the Ubuntu game console!
<Alastair1> OCTOBER
<jeff-in-missouri> I can't stand Android or iOS anymore.
<Alastair1> someone /kick Foundry :P
<jeff-in-missouri> Where is everyone from?
<marty> austria
<Guindel> Shad, you talking about that mobile device? looks like a controller with a screen?
<Squinton46> south africa
<Alastair1> australia. you, jeff-in-..?
<dholbach> and we're going live!
<Shad_> Texas
<dholbach> see you in a bit!
<jeff-in-missouri> missouri, usa
<Busigast> norway
<Alastair1> hei hei busigast
<Foundry> QUESTION Do you havethe date that ubuntu mobile is released?
<Cursor> Dubai.
<Busigast> halla Alastair1 :)
<Alastair1> OKTOBER
<Foundry> QUESTIONDo you havethe date that ubuntu mobile is released?
<Enliamar> is live now!
<Alastair1> YES: OCTOBER
<Alastair1> Hi!
<YoBoY> hi seb128, hi dholbach, hi everyone :)
<Guindel> QUESTION: Do you have a favorite open source desktop recording software? (random i know...) Thanks!
<Foundry> QUESTION Do you have the date that ubuntu mobile is released?
<enliamar> USA
<jeff-in-missouri> Everyone should post a link to projects they've worked on.
<Xander> If questions are being taken, I would like to ask how can I download Ubuntu Mobile?
<jackyalcine> QUESTION: What's the strategy for synchronziation of data (like contacts, app settings, etc) for Ubuntu One.
<jeff-in-missouri> kenekted.com
<Ba7a7chy> shoudent this start ?
<jackyalcine> Xander: you'd have to prefix it with 'QUESTION':
<jackyalcine> JoseeAntonioR: :)
<Foundry> "QUESTION": Do you have the date that ubuntu mobile is released?
<corvusd> hello from spain people! :)
<Foundry> QUESTION: Do you have the date that ubuntu mobile is released?
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, jackyalcine
<marty> QUESTION: Why there ist no Beta version to download?
<mt> Good morning everyone
<jackyalcine> Ba7a7chy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hQ9bjsvlV_Q
<Squinton46> hey hey
<Foundry> "QUESTION": Do you have the date that ubuntu mobile is released?
<Alastair1> Foundry, I'm sure they heard you...
<Foundry> 'QUESTION': Do you have the date that ubuntu mobile is released?
<jackyalcine> marty: I can answer that, haha, lol. It's to prevent compeition at the moment
<cassidyjames> QUESTION: is there some sort of service like Contractor in Ubuntu Mobile?
<camjuar> QUESTION: if Ubuntu mobile ships with a Terminal app, will there be some kind of CLI package management system (e.g. apt-get)?
<psionfenix> Please stop spamming Foundry.
<JoseeAntonioR> Guys, the live stream is at ubuntuonair.com!
<jeff-in-missouri> if you can't see the stream you need to refresh your page
<jackyalcine> Foundry: chill, it's going in order.
<marcin> greetings from Poland
<kiwiguy> Will there be better ways to use Ubuntu as a virtual OS on Windows via. a service like Windows Virtual PC?
<Shad_> Inigma <> Sub/ship simulator MMOLG
<jackyalcine> QUESTION: What languages are going to definitely supported for Ubuntu Mobile?
<Ba7a7chy> QUESTION: when will a public .iso (image) will be availble ?
<jackyalcine> QUESTION: Is there a codename or short name for Ubuntu Mobile? lol
<jive_> What's the new display server that Ubuntu will use??
<Ba7a7chy> +1 for Jive_
<jackyalcine> +1 for jive_'s question
<jackyalcine> Is there a way to see all of the queued questions and which ones are being answered?
<Foundry> Read my damned question!
<jackyalcine> that'd be a nifty tool
<Foundry> 'QUESTION': Do you have the date that ubuntu mobile is released?
<KThomsen> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu Mobile be for both Smartphones & Tablets?
<EgU> QUESTION: Will the sliming down and smaller memory footprint be backport to normal desctop Ubuntu?
<labsin> QUESTION: can you kick Foundry
<Ba7a7chy> +1 for lasbin
<jive_> QUESTION: What display sever will Ubuntu use in the near-future?
<Siekacz> QUESTION: Are you going to write your own Display Server or will this be some kind of wayland subset?
<cynicode> he has a very thick accent, slightly hard to understand.
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Smem-2013-01-16
<jeff-in-missouri> agreed cynicode
<marty> QUESTION: what about the sync settings from? there is then a separate surface-GTK?
<bharath026> how many process run same time
<jeff-in-missouri> HEY GUYS!! I DON'T THINK THEY CAN SEE THE IRC
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-reduced-power-ram
<hcbt> QUESTION:will Ubuntu be rolling realase in near future?
<Ba7a7chy> hcbt - they already said it wont
<Foundry> Question:Do you have any likely hardware partners for specific Ubuntu phones?"
<jeff-in-missouri> Well... this isn't going to be useful.
<jeff-in-missouri> Have a good night/day everyone.
<mastix> Ok guys... cut to the chase... where can I download the source! :)
<Ba7a7chy> +1 mastix
<Foundry> QUESTION:Do you have any likely hardware partners for specific Ubuntu phones?"
<saurabh0269> Nexus 7 is twice the price in India
<Alastair1> order it elsewhere then
<jive_> QUESTION: What display sever will Ubuntu use in the near-future?
<Alastair1> the indicators look GREAT
<Siekacz> Diplay server is a hot topic :)
<Alastair1> will do. launchpad?
<Ba7a7chy> damn more then 50% of the tim is up and they didnt even awnsered questions
<bharath026> is the display still HD.. what res
<camjuar> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu mobile's terminal support functionality alike apt-get?
<jive_> QUESTION: What display sever will Ubuntu use in the near-future?
<jackyalcine> camjuar: I doubt certain functions like that would be in there
<camjuar> boo
<Alastair1> galaxy nexus images next month? :)
<labsin> QUESTION Will the source for Ubuntu Mobile be released together with the Galaxy Nexus image?
<xannen> Who are the two people on this video?  :D  And who is who?
<Alastair1> "October 2013"
<Alastair1> haha
<Alastair1> the article doesn't lie... ;)
<EgU> So if I get it right all this work will improve battery lifttime on laptops as well?
<jive_> QUESTION: What display sever will Ubuntu use in the near-future?
<mattlgroff> Is Canonical looking into its own Maps or Navigation program/application? Mobile phones and tablets could use it, like Google Maps or Apple Maps.
<Ba7a7chy> who asked this question and how is this relevant ???
<saurabh0269> Kazam Screencaster is the best
<jackyalcine> my question is after the next! :)
<jackyalcine> mattlgroff: they might make it use multiple backends AND someone has to write it.
<EgU> Could you post the links to different sites here?
<jackyalcine> QUESTION: Can you paste links to pages referred to into IRC?
<limivanb> hi everyone..  what programming language will you use to develop apps in ubuntu mobile?
<Ba7a7chy> yey !!
<GNexMaguroFTW> Hey
<zefie_> hi guys :) I am interested in helping develop Ubuntu for Android on my Galaxy S2 Skyrocket, where can I find more information?
<EgU> jackyalcine: :)
<jackyalcine> limivanb: he just answered that, Python, QML and HTML5 + JavaScript
<limivanb> QUESTION: what programming language will you use to develop apps in ubuntu mobile?
<jackyalcine> EgU: it might and depends, different hardware handles battery life?
<jackyalcine> *.
<cassidy|Nexus> QUESTION: (Info about Contractor: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/contractor-brings-seamless-file-sharing-between-apps-to-the-linux-desktop)
<GNexMaguroFTW> Will ubuntu be able to download .apk files aka android apps
<Alastair1> ubuntu hardware phones
<Alastair1> like geeksphone with firefoz/mozilla OS
<cassidy|Nexus> what's his nick lol
<Ole_> How about Nexus4?
<GNexMaguroFTW> [01:17] (GNexMaguroFTW) Will ubuntu be able to download .apk files aka android apps
<jackyalcine> cassidy|Nexus: word, lol.
<bharath026> will you have multi lang support... ( india)
<GNexMaguroFTW> [01:17] (GNexMaguroFTW) Will ubuntu be able to download .apk files aka android apps
<cassidy|Nexus> jackyalcine, hm?
<Alastair1> first-class citizens
<cassidy|Nexus> jackyalcine, he wants me to ping him with this link http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/contractor-brings-seamless-file-sharing-between-apps-to-the-linux-desktop
<GNexMaguroFTW> Will ubuntu be able to download .apk files aka android apps?
<marty> QUESTION: Canonical is working as closely together with Linus Torvalds? What is his opinion on Ubuntu Phone?
<jackyalcine> cassidy|Nexus: I guess you'd just attach QUESTION: to the start of it.
<GNexMaguroFTW> Fuck this.
<Alastair1> apt-getting now
<cassidy|Nexus> jackyalcine, I did xD he asked me in the video to ping him. XD
<none_of_them> Good morning, guys!
<xannen> Can apps or program language such as java, c, c++, perl be supported?
<EgU> jackyalcine: Yeah obviouse but if if the OS use less mem/cpu it always good for batterytime :)
<Foundry> TERMINALLLL!!!!
<none_of_them> Jono said something about two weeks
<Ba7a7chy> QUESTION: Define soon XD
<Alastair1> "October 2013: Confirmed:
<Alastair1> haha
<akanurlan> QUESTION: Canonical is working as closely together with Linus Torvalds? What is his opinion on Ubuntu Phone?
<jackyalcine> EgU: true :)
<xannen> It's Ubile.  :D
<repelsteel> Mobuntu?
<Aru_> What would be fantastic is an emulator for Android for Mobuntu !!!!
<ckoapnos> will an emulator be available to test apps on it?
<jackyalcine> QUESTION: Is work going to be done to allow users to determine an (estimated) power usage of applications, similar to the function in Android.
<Alastair1> desktop/television/tablet seem to have similar UIs while the mobile is swipe-oriented
<none_of_them> lol.. nice
<akanurlan> QUESTION: Canonical is working as closely together with Linus Torvalds? What is his opinion on Ubuntu Phone?
<saurabh0269> Question: Are there any plans of dedicated Ubuntu tablet? Will it use Ubuntu's Mobile Interface or full Ubuntu desktop?
<ckoapnos> QUESTION: will a device amulator be available?
<jackyalcine> please don't repeat questions :( it takes longer
<Ba7a7chy> Question: Will there be a Ubuntu phone SDK like the android SDK ?
<Alastair1> @Ba7a7chy http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<jackyalcine> Alastair1: +1
<xannen> Is QML and HTML5 is the only options for apps development?  What about using native Java, C, C++, perl, etc?
<jackyalcine> xannen: you can use C++, Python as well,
<jive_> Why not WAYLAND :(
<Vivek9886> Is it true that Canonical is developing their own display server?
<jive_> ?
<xannen> jackyalcine, what about native Java?
<Ba7a7chy> yack java
<xannen> and perl too?
<jackyalcine> Ask :)
<bharath026> will cloud support be universal
<jackyalcine> bharath026: what kind of cloud support?
<xannen> I have jacky :P
<jackyalcine> bharath026: you can use Ubuntu One.
<jackyalcine> bharath026: didn't prefix it with QUESTION:, it's the way they'd pick it up
<xannen> the one that rains and flash flood?
<anyno> hi
<jive_> QUESTION: when will we get more details on Canonical's next-gen display server?
<xannen> I was going to ask that too jive_
<Vivek9886> Is it true that Canonical is developing their own display server?
<ja-ke> can be ubuntu  can be install all mobile phone??
<jive_> this has been bugging me since Jono's blog post
<jive_> Why abandon Wayland?
<jackyalcine> I hope not
<jackyalcine> to be honest, that'd be so stupid.
<jive_> do the devs have the man power to do their own server?
<jackyalcine> It'd be wise to contribute to current efforts and move them in the right direction
<jackyalcine> even Google did that with Linux with the 3.0.0 release
<jackyalcine> jive_: I doubt it
<jackyalcine> no offense, Canonical! <3
<jive_> it better be a wayland fork
<jackyalcine> no, it shouldn't be a fork
<jandro> de que se trata esto
<jive_> worst case scenario
<xannen> Seb gut's feeling?  Hungry I think. :D
<jackyalcine> lol
<jackyalcine> that's the worst
<zqrtjeddah> can you ask hem if ubunto phone can handle 2 sime mobile 2 nom bur
<jackyalcine> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu be available to handle more than one GSM/CDMA SIM card settings?
<bharath026> i am from canada and enjoying the hangout. time here 4:30am
<xannen> By the way, is the bald guy seb?  And who's the other guy?
<jackyalcine> you know, if it was possible to cache and emulate SIM cards in Ubuntu, that'd be awesome
<jackyalcine> bharath026: same here, but I'm in New York
<jandro> I am from mexico
<Fordguy153> I too am from canada but its 0231 here
<jive_> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu phone hardware be locked to certain carriers?
<zqrtjeddah> i am from soudi Rbice so what
<Ba7a7chy> thanks for not telling nothing :(
<mastix> Germany: 10:31am :)
<zqrtjeddah>  QUESTION: Will Ubuntu be available to handle more than one GSM/CDMA SIM card settings?
<marty> i want an ubuntu mailadress too :D
<jackyalcine> zqrtjeddah: no need to repeat the questions ;)
<zqrtjeddah> i am new in mirc
<jackyalcine> marty: you'd have to be a Ubuntu member for that.
<jackyalcine> zqrtjeddah: no worries :D
<zqrtjeddah> ithanks
<zqrtjeddah> thanks man
<jandro> CHINGUEN A SU PUTA MADRE
<marty> ubuntu member or an ubuntu developer?
<CTL> QUESTION: Can i develop app can run on both ubuntu mobile and desktop?
<jackyalcine> marty: member, not developer.
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Smem-2013-01-16
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-reduced-power-ram
<ja-ke> ubuntu phone or ubuntu software
<jackyalcine> seb128: thanks
<marty> ok, thanks :)
<EgU> thanks
<xannen> QUESTION: considering ubuntu is releasing it's own line of mobile OS, which did it choose Nexus, which is a native google android device?
<cassidy|Nexus> yay
<mastix> I knew that he was German... hard to overhear that! :D
<marty> really?
<marty> he is a german?
<CTL> ja-ke: both
<zqrtjeddah> can any one instal ubuntu phone edit in it or will be close?
<cassidy|Nexus> seb128, it's like android intents
<seb128> cassidy|Nexus, I'm using android but I don't know what intents are either ;-)
<mastix> At least he has a German name... :)
<jackyalcine> seb128: they allow you to share data from one app to another.
<cassidy|Nexus> seb128, sharing between apps
<jackyalcine> seb128: like a photo in Gallery over to Twitter.
<cassidy|Nexus> seb128, how you can share from any app to any other app
<zqrtjeddah> can i tray it in my galxsy s3 ?
<EgU> xannen: and other if you have a question prefix them with "QUESTION:*
<ja-ke> i hope ubuntu team will integrate chat image mp3 sharing  in the like these mirc
<Alastair1> haha
<Xander> Wait the video feed didn't load when is Ubuntu Mobile going to be available?
<zqrtjeddah>  QUESTION: Will Ubuntu be available to handle more than one GSM/CDMA SIM card settings???
<Alastair1> definitely: `top`
<jackyalcine> lol, the uncertainty is funny :D
<ja-ke> ubuntu phone will integrate t,v,
<inka_> Ubuntu mobile..just as it is compitible with Desktop ...is there any less resource heavy better version for Mobile version?
<Alastair1> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu have a permissions' system and will there be changes to Ubuntu desktop regarding the probably more-liberal permissions for Ubuntu phone than we have on our home computers?
<seb128> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<bharath026> what type of keyboard for mobile. and how smart will work with words
<marty> QUESTION: How many apps there are now up for ubuntu mobile os?
<Dustin___> Do you think the Ubuntu phone will have its own hardware instead of being just an OS?
<Xander> when is Ubuntu Mobile going to be available for download?
<marty> october maybe @xander
<ja-ke> ubuntu mobile image will be avilable
<Ole_> Will there be a Ubuntu Phone Store with payed and free apps. And The free apps with posibilities for financing through comercials?
<Xander> October? I want it now, lol.
<Alastair1> @Xander help with the development :-)
<zqrtjeddah> can ubuntu phone connect other phone with blutouth and wireless ??
<xannen> Paid apps?  Boo...  oh... that's right!  Vote.  LOL.
<marty> i want it now too xander ...
<ja-ke> ubuntu phone image compatible  what phone???
<jackyalcine> ja-ke: it'll depend on who picks it up
<Ba7a7chy> I want to have Ubuntu glasses (Google glasses spin :) )
<jackyalcine> Right now, the Samsung Galaxy Nexus seems like the developer's phone
<jackyalcine> Ba7a7chy: I wouldn't want Unity blocking me, lol
<Xander> @Alastair1 I have never been part of a development team, and I am currently taking algorithms and data structures. What can I contribute to development?
<marty> QUESTION: Whats about Ubuntu-Stores in every Country??? :)
<Alastair1> @Xander I'm not sure. There's certainly more to it than programming. Testing, UI, documentation, graphics...
<Alastair1> haha
<xannen> Nah, have one international store!
<marty> i am far away from south-africa
<marty> i need a store in the near :)
<ja-ke> i hope you support  older mobile by installing  the  image
<Alastair1> if the programmes are cross-platform
<Alastair1> account-access
<Alastair1> an API for account access, users' gallery etc.
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-r-app-gsettings
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-r-app-keyring
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-r-app-helper
<Alastair1> thanks "_
<Xander> Is Canonical partnering with manufacturers to release Ubuntu Mobile already installed?
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-r-app-online-accounts
<ja-ke> more apps about  mp3 music and image   editing
<Alastair1> @seb128 that's exactly what i meant to ask about, thanks.
<Xander> or manufacture their own phone?
<zqrtjeddah> Can I play games on TV and mobile becomes mobile tool control the game play ؟؟؟
<xannen> QUESTION: can ubuntu mobile make a good latte while I download apps?
<EgU> QUESTION: Currently many media streaming servers (like, Netflix) do not work on ubuntu. Are there any plans for implement DRM so thay will  be happy and start streaming to ubunut devices?
<Alastair1> http://blog.canonical.com/2012/06/18/dell-extends-ubuntu-retail-into-india/
<ja-ke> using terminal in music streaming
<zqrtjeddah> QUESTION:Can I play games on TV and mobile becomes mobile tool control the game play ???
<Alastair1> that's up to NetFlix
<ja-ke> mplayer -nolirc   http://7609.live.streamtheworld.com:80/977_JAMZ_SC
<mattlgroff> QUESTION: Are there any plans for a Navigation/Maps service like Google Maps or Apple Maps?
<Alastair1> it uses M$ Silverlight so the easiest way is with a VM
<xannen> Seriously?  Apple Maps?  You mean iLost?
<Ba7a7chy> guys stop this an go to work so we cna have the ubuntu phone faster !!!!
<mattlgroff> @xannen Just giving an example of a native maps app
<cacarr> The Netflix thing is a Silverlight DRM issue..
<EgU> Nexlix are in Sweden and works on almost every decive except ubuntu/linux...
<xannen> Hehe Matt.  :P
<Alastair1> thanks for giving us a realistic free(libre) mobile platform :)
<Xander> Question: Is Canonical partnering with manufacturers to release Ubuntu Mobile already installed, or or manufacture their own phone?
<Ba7a7chy> XD
<EgU> cacarr: Not on apple or android afaik :)
<bharath026> streaming data like stocks?
<Alastair1> pre-installed
<xannen> Question:  I am yet to support for native Java, C, C++, and Perl?
<Alastair1> like this: http://www.geeksphone.com/
<xannen> yet to hear*
<Ba7a7chy> QUESTION: will we have a tirminal on the phone ?
<ja-ke> how do name ur first image in ubuntu mobile??\
<marty> ubuntu users are no geeks!!!
<jackyalcine> QUESTION: Will more phone functions be accessible from the destkop?
<cacarr> Unity is just still too dang slow. It's a pig.
<jackyalcine> cacarr: 3D rendering.
<jackyalcine> 'nuff said
<marty> i want to hear ... hold the line or something else!!!
<bharath026> thankyou enjoyed the hangout....
<zqrtjeddah> QUESTION: can it be safe to pay with visa in web throw ubuntu phone?
<marty> sudo apt-get install live-music
<marty> :)
<cacarr> What do you like least about Compiz?
<monti> how many language will ubuntu phone support ?
<xannen> QUESTION: last question on program language support;  specifically: C, C++, Java, Perl, sorry if I have missed the voice response.
<zqrtjeddah> QUESTION: can it be safe to pay with visa in web throw ubuntu phone?
<Xander> Question: Will the calendar app be able to sync with google contacts and calendar?
<Ole_> Nooo - Will there be a Ubuntu store with apps financed by comercials
<Alastair1> installed on a galaxy nexus?
<Ba7a7chy> QUESTION: will the ubuntu phone is going to support sync v.s exchange ?
<xannen> Alastair1: I think it should be as many device as possible, and hardware agnostic.
<ja-ke> audacious is great apps for ubuntumobile
<Alastair1> QUESTION: Where? Launchpad, IRC? Where is this issue-tracker?
<labsin> QUESTION: Will there be better calendar integration on the desktop? Now it's using evolution. Will there come Ubuntu apps that also sync with the phone fi
<Xander> Question: How can you join the Ubuntu Mobile development team?
<dholbach> that's #ubuntu-desktop
<cacarr> Memory leaks ... argh. Chrome on Ubuntu is problematic.
<Ole_> Will there be a Ubuntu mobile store with apps financed by comercials?
<xannen> Chrome on <anything> = fail.  :D
<zetheroo_> is there an IRC channel for Ubuntu mobile?
<zqrtjeddah> QUESTION: can it be use sim save card with any giga size any company ?
<zetheroo_> or Ubuntu Phone ...
<EgU> Thank you!
<Alastair1> thanks for answering them!
<zqrtjeddah> Thank you all
<cacarr> Don't have the RAM leakage issues on eOS's Pantheon, running Chrome ... damn Unity.
<EgU> The same
<Alastair1> be
<zqrtjeddah> QUESTION: can it be use sim save card with any giga size any company ?
<dholbach> big hugs!
<zqrtjeddah> thanks to you
<Alastair1> so...he said october 2013, right?!
<Alastair1> :P
<Ole_> You are great guys
<technodict> hello
<vinni> whats up everyone >
<edounn> i'm the one from texas!
<stroodlepup> hi
<stroodlepup> anyone here involved in the libreoffice project>
<stroodlepup> anyone?
<stroodlepup> ?
<stroodlepup> hello?
<JP7> Question to see if I find a guru: How I add my username to the Apache group for permissions on Linux?
<JP7> QUESTION regarding Ubuntu Mobile, is Ubuntu release a new hardware?
<JoseeAntonioR> JP7: we are not live right now
<marcoceppi> JP7 may I suggest http://askubuntu.com/ for your first question
<JoseeAntonioR> marcoceppi: mind a PM?
<marcoceppi> Sure, but I've got a meeting soon
<m_ghv_geo> WILL THE UBUNTU FOR ANDROID WILL BE STOPPED?
<m_ghv_geo> THE PROJECT?
<JoseeAntonioR> m_ghv_geo: we're not live right now
<popey> m_ghv_geo: no
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: thanks for answering
<popey> np
<Guest66380> gabriele
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-02-08
<soo_> what are the differences between Windows, Mac and Ubuntu for the cross-devices (desktop, tablet, mobile phone) in terms of functionality and unity? thanks
<yej> WHEN IS UBUNTU PHONE COMING-INDIA
<JoseeAntonioR> yej: we are not live right now
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-02-09
<jfj33> Clementine is in the Software Centre
<jfj33> Great app, I use it too
<bagus> Clementine is the lightest music player, it is by default in my PC
<jfj33> QUESTION: have you tried any audio editing programs on Play On Linux?
<jfj33> Ableton, Reason, Adobe Audition? etc
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-02-10
<wolkermaan> hello everyone
<JoseeAntonioR> hey wolkermaan, we're not live right now
* JoseeAntonioR changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || For support go to #ubuntu, this is not a support channel.
* JoseeAntonioR changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-02-03
* hitchcock.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<stephen-b> is there a ubuntu on air q+a soon?
<k1l> tomorrow i think
<k1l> ah no, no jono q&a in calendar for tomorrow
<stephenb> cheers
<JoseeAntonioR> k1l: we still need to confirm with him about it :)
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll try to have a response by the next few hours
<k1l> ah ok :)
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-02-04
<JoseeAntonioR> k1l: btw, I got to confirm the Q&A, on the calendar now :)
<k1l> JoseeAntonioR: *thumbsup*
<jdrab> jono: i see you! :D
<jdrab> i'm first
<jono> that was a test
<jono> we go live in 30mins :-)
<jdrab> argh ..
<nik90> T-14 minutes
<belkinsa> Looks like there is a countdown timer for when it starts...
<florica> yep
<marcinello> We can see you
<jdrab> jono: we see you guys!
<jdrab> :D
<belkinsa> I see you!
<marlinc> Hello there!
<marlinc> Where are you guys today?
<marlinc> It could be me but the quality seems to be a bit low?
<mhall119> start questions with "QUESTION: "
<mhall119> the network here is a bit......hotel
<marlinc> Ah ;)
<d3s> "the network here is a bit ..... hotel" .... good one :)
<jdrab> lol audio only q&a :D
<popey> hello
<marlinc> QUESTION: Any other bandwidth demanding stuff running? The video keeps dying
<belkinsa> They are in a hotel.
<marlinc> Yea I know :p
<popey> yay hotel wifi
<belkinsa> QUESTION: For all three of you: Would you ever buy a System76 desktop/laptop?  If so, which one?
<CrusaderAD> QUESTION: Does Ubuntu Touch plan to pickup the Nexus 7 v2 support again?
<FlyingPig> Audio is OK most of the time
<jdrab> yeah
<d3s> audio is ok
<belkinsa> Audio is stable for me.
<Guest35757> QUESTION: When will the phone dock be available?
<theBest> Question: What is the difference of official supported devices (like Nexus 4 etc.) vs. community supported devices for me as a user (e.g. software updates)?
<mike-dev> QUESTION: When will the Ubuntu SDK be based off Qt 5.2 and Qt Creator 3.0 and will this mean Ubuntu core apps can be ported to Android and iOS?
<noneofthem> Will there be a WhatsApp port for Ubuntu Touch? Most people use that app nowadays and it would be important to have a port available from the start. Is there anything you know about that?
<jdrab> QUESTIONS: some new info about "unity settings" (after forked gnome settings)? i'm sorry if i'm from another universe.
<Zabadda> QUESTION : When Ubuntu integrates the Software Centre store in to the dash, will derivatives still be able to offer it as a regular application?
<marlinc> QUESTION: How important is Mark's vote? Can he actually stop idea's if he wants or is there some sort of voting?
<Guest35757> QUESTION: how is email-app going?
<haflmast> Question: will we see the new icon set on the phone by 14.04? Will the icon set be ported to desktop too?
<d3s> QUESTION: when nexus 5 will be supported by ubuntu touch because i have a dilemma which one to get nexus 4 or 5 and start fun with ubuntu touch?
<jdrab> marlinc: mark is sabdfl :D he can do anything
<CrusaderAD> QUESTION: Which version of Ubuntu (or other variant) do you guys use most?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Which app do you most miss from android/iOS that isn't on Ubuntu Touch?
<Najm> i want learn how to use ubuntu....can anyone help pls
<jdrab> QUESTION: what is that weird music in your room?
<Vedhage> question: i do understand that you guys have specified the nexus phones you're gonna support. however, after the indiegogo funding failed, would there still be a phone made by Ubuntu?
<belkinsa> Please read the user docs that come with dektop, ask in #ubuntu.  Najm
<belkinsa> Najm, http://help.ubuntu.com/
<Najm> thanks belkinsa
<CrusaderAD> Najm feel free to PM me and I'll help you out with any questions you have.
<belkinsa> Not a problem.  Doing your homework is the best to learn something.
<shredder_> QUESTION: Me and my frinends we are planning to Stream Ubuntu Touch OS using NVIDIA Grid..I wanted to know how to how to stop the Touch Desktop Environment from Opening up?
<theBest> Question: Do you think a "Cloud OS" (like Google's Chrome OS) has a future and is Canonical planing something similar?
<Guest74916> The quality of the hangout is very poor... Can anyone else hear them?
<Levan> [QUESTION] Why is Microsoft considered a villain in linux community, and why does the community fights with it, In my mind it is just a company that want to have as much revenue as it can. Would not it be more correct to fight idiotic patent laws, and people who are in charge of passing this laws. lets fight them and call them villains. maybe I am wrong really want to hear your opinion
<belkinsa> I can, Guest74916.
<belkinsa> Try to turn up your volume?
<marlinc> They are in a hotel and their wifi is a bit bad.. They can't do much about it unfortunately
<Guest74916> Thank o, belkinsa. Mine cuts and it has a metallic click
<mike-dev> Guest74916: I can hear them, video is blurred
<Guest74916> Video is shot, audio now is better
<Levan> yes they are using a potato to record this video
<BriZzZ> QUESTION: Does 14.04 desktop fix most of the 13.10 issues like slow dash ?
<sergio-br2> slow dash in any hardware without nvidia or amd graphics :)
<sergio-br2> it's slow in my core i7 4700hq...
<mike-dev> QUESTION: Are there any plans for the Ubuntu store to supply a Ubuntu branded keyboard and desktop / gaming mouse?
<JoseeAntonioR> QUESTION: By when should we be expecting Ubuntu for Fridges or Ubuntu for Toasters to release?
<Sdru> QUESTION: Do you have plans for a more modern "visual" bootloader experience? Like switching to Burg for example
<KieferJackson> QUESTION: Haven't heard anything from Ubuntu TV lately, have you dropped the project? Or is it still being developed?
<Vedhage> Question: Considering the plans of Gnome for Nautilus. Is Ubuntu really looking into building a different File Manager. If you do, when would we get to see the same? in 14.04 or at a later time? & whats the discussion surrounding the same?
<b1ackcr0w> QUESTION: What are your personal opinions on release cycle changes? Do you think 6 monthly is still the best solution or is a change in order?
<glome_> QUESTIONS: Why does Ubuntu (at least 12.04) require admin account/password to add a NEW wireless network? This is nuisance.
<Najm> pls whre can i download the latest ubuntu software
<belkinsa> Najm, is okay if we PM?
<belkinsa> Najm, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Najm> i hope you guys help me out cos i want to be very good with it
<amp> QUESTION: How will desktop Ubuntu look like in, say, 15.10? Will I be able to run everything that I can currently get from the Ubuntu Software Center, as first class desktop apps?
<belkinsa> Please ask in #ubuntu, it's the support channel.
<BriZzZ> QUESTION: I am more interested with Ubuntu for Android than Ubuntu touch. Any news on it's development and release date ?
<belkinsa> QUESTION: What is playing in the background?
<Levan> QUESTION: PS4 OR XBOX ??
<amp> QUESTION: In Ubuntu 15.10, will most of the default desktop apps (e.g. text editor, browser, torrent client, email, terminal, ...) preferably replaced by SDK apps?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: What is the progress on Unity 8 Preview for 14.04?
<theBest> QUESTION: Is there any plan in adding more formfactors to Ubuntu e.g. for smartwatch or other wearables or other devices?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: SDL2 now can support Mir WOOT! What does that mean for Ubuntu outside of gaming and did Valve offer any support?
<belkinsa> QUESTION: When will  Canonical  restock some of the items in their shop.  The keyboard and the grey version of the cap is one example.
<belkinsa> Is two examples*
<ubuntuy> jono main problem with ubuntu is lack of official content lack doctor who magazines and tv shows etc
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: If Debian choose systemd, how will does that affect Ubuntu?
<stephenb> QUESTION: With the focus on mobile will there be any benefits to laptop ubuntu users with respect to battery life?
<ubuntuy> will ubuntu get google play services ?
<belkinsa> Please use QUESTION, ubuntuy.
<Levan> QUESTION: Will ubuntu finally drop compiz, one more layer that eats pc power
<ubuntuy> QUESTION: will ubuntu get google play services ?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Recently there was uproar in the KDE camp out about the media reporting from the mailiing list. What is your personal opinion on this?
<Levan> QUESTION: Will ubuntu touch users get an very impotent software like email client ??
<Levan> PS4
<Levan> PS4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<JoseeAntonioR> Levan: Nah, PS3 ftw
<ubuntuy> QUESTION: ubuntu one uses too much cpu the interface should be able to set priority
<CrusaderAD> QUESTION: Is there any update to the overall desktop theme on it's way? Window borders, icons, etc?
<Levan> JoseeAntonioR Agreed!
<tomracing> QUESTION: how difficult would it be to have all distros to get software from the same repos? so that the software base would increase
<Vedhage> QUESTION: This question is a little off topic. But its because of the recent events that occured. How secure is Ubuntu? I mean, as a user i'd like to know if Ubuntu have any known backdoors for NSA info extraction or similar agency? How commited is Ubuntu to the user privacy? & if theres a vulnerability, how can one prevent it in a UBuntu environment?
<Levan> QUESTIONS: how about, commander 64 vs Genesis vs MSX II vs atari 7800 vs apple pie
<Levan> NOOOO
<Levan> sorry
<belkinsa> lol
<dafull97> Questions?
<Levan> about for my spelling
<roasted> It's frustrating that my connection keeps tanking for a few seconds at a time missing answers :/
<dafull97> the camera is REALLY Blurry
<roasted> I'm okay with the camera - but my audio c hops out for a few seconds at a time. :(
<ubuntuy> QUESTION: why did you skip the google play services question
<roasted> can we play this back at a later time?
<BriZzZ> Question: What phones, laptops, tablets, desktops do you guys own ?
<belkinsa> Google...BAH.
<johnjohn101> will unity 8 support gtk3+ themes?
<belkinsa> BriZzZ has one!
<glome_> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu ship Pipelight or similar solution to enable Silverlight video streaming
<stephenb> QUESTION: we have heard how ubuntu will encourage app developers, what about content providers eg videos etc
<BriZzZ> Question: What phones, laptops, tablets, desktops do you guys own ?
<mike-dev> QUESTION: Are you able to provide any updates on when NVidia & AMD / ATI will provide drivers for Mir?
<ubuntuy> QUESTION: google play service question missing again ?
<belkinsa> No, they got it.
<micah2> nice, popey
<belkinsa> Google will not allow Ubuntu do use their sevices.
<Levan> QUESTION: What car would you take xj220 or Toyota s2000
<ubuntuy> QUESTION: google dont be evil lol
<Shnapper> QUESTION: What's progress according APN settings in Ubuntu Touch? There are some blueprints...is anyone working on it. Got no cell reception....
<belkinsa> QUESTION: To popey, how do you like the Firefox OS, since you have one?
<ubuntuy> QUESTION: it would be cool so that using mess you could by official bbc, zx spectrum etc emulators
<popey> belkinsa: terrible ☻
<ubuntuy> QUESTION: it would be cool so that using mess you could buy official bbc, zx spectrum etc emulators
<Vedhage> QUESTION: How can I come & work with you guys? you guys really look happy @Ubuntu, I have been using Ubuntu since 8.04, Its been a magnificent experience so far because of people like you. It was my first time in a Q&A with Ubuntu & it was splendid. May the force be with you :)
<Levan> QUESTION when will we be Liberated from adobe flash ??
<stephenb> cheers
<belkinsa> ubuntuy, Google is evil (to me).
<Levan> WOW
<Levan> QUESTION BMW e46 or Honda S2000
<Levan> QUESTION are you drunk ??
<belkinsa> Vedhage, jono talked about this a few sessions ago.
<stephenb> QUESTION: when buying laptops, usually they need the latest kernel for some driver support - does this undermine the concept of LTS as we have to utilise intermediate releases?
<Levan> QUESTION: No Vodka action love ??
<ubuntuy> QUESTION: make adding ppas easier
<stephenb> thanks for the clarification :)
<Levan> QUESTION: answer the phone
<Levan> QUESTION who will answer the phone
<belkinsa> Thanks for the session.
<theBest> Hope next time the quality will be better again.
<ahayzen> popey, mhall119, jono, thanks guys :)
<jono> thanks all!
<popey> o/
<mhall119> thanks everyone
<florica> thank you
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-02-05
<eLTee> QUESTION will Ubuntu Touch have a voice search feature similar to Google Now?
<geko> hi there
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-02-06
<cocksucker> as
<cocksucker> da
<cocksucker> sd
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-02-02
<dholbach> good morning
<AkivaAvraham> Is there a session today?
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-02-03
<dholbach> good morning
<AkivaAvraham> is there a session today?
<dholbach> AkivaAvraham, yep, starting in 43m AFAIK
<AkivaAvraham> dholbach, cool whos on today? Bzoltan?
<dholbach> balloons in any case :)
<AkivaAvraham> oh balloons is awesome!
<dholbach> yes :)
<Pricey> names
<AkivaAvraham> o/
<mixailflash> Hi. I want to create my desktop application for Ubuntu. But I can't find tutorial how I can do it.
<mixailflash> Please, help me.
<justCarakas1> o/ AkivaAvraham
<AkivaAvraham> justCarakas1, hey!
<cipiripper> I have a question for Ubuntu team: Will you ever drop Unity for PCs - because it is designed for use on friggin tablets?
<justCarkas> how is the coffee hangover AkivaAvraham
<AkivaAvraham> justCarkas, oh that was a wacked out night. I handle tea much better
<mixailflash> Hi. I want to create my desktop application for Ubuntu. But I can't find tutorial how I can do it.
<cipiripper> bots...
<AkivaAvraham> cipiripper, hey when it starts up, you need to append all questions you have with "QUESTION: " that will signal to them that there is a question that needs answering
<justCarkas> AkivaAvraham: tea is the beverage of sophisticated people
<tim-on-ubuntu> is there no live stream??
<AkivaAvraham> mixailflash, hey after the session come to #ubuntu-app-devel, and i'll walk you through it.
<popey> tim-on-ubuntu: not yet, 5 mins
<AkivaAvraham> it starts in 4 minutes apparently
 * balloons lets the excitement build
<AkivaAvraham> balloons is apparently running it
<tim-on-ubuntu> ok, thx!
<balloons> you'll get mhall119 and myself live in a few moments
<balloons> :-)
<justCarkas> tuuu tadatata tadatatata tadatatataaaa datatatatatataaaaaa the final count down
<balloons> err moments = minutes
<justCarkas> 2 minutes whooooo
<sktguha> In unity interface when will you make it more configurable to put taskbar at bottom like in windows ??
<iBobX> Hi
<popey> hello
<justCarkas> \o/
<mixailflash> hi
<imnichol> sktguha, Start your question with "QUESTION" to signal that you're asking a question
<justCarkas> 30
<justCarkas> 20
<justCarkas> 10
<justCarkas> 9
<justCarkas> 8
<balloons> lol justCarkas
<justCarkas> 7
<justCarkas> 6
<justCarkas> 5
<justCarkas> 4
<justCarkas> 3
<justCarkas> 2
<justCarkas> 1
<justCarkas> \o\
<imnichol> "Starting Soon...."
<justCarkas> \o/
<justCarkas>  /o/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Community Team Q&A - Speakers: mhall119, dpm, popey, balloons, dholbach
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/02/03/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<justCarkas> im so exited, and I just can't hide it
<dholbach> *\o/*
<justCarkas> I'm about to lose control and I think I like it
<soopadoopa> o_O
<dholbach> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<justCarkas> party hard, live stream harder
<justCarkas> AkivaAvraham: my turn for a sugar overdose :p
<dholbach> http://media.giphy.com/media/p5PbvWBuugpUI/giphy.gif
<AkivaAvraham> lol
<cfhowlett> that ain't right, man
<imnichol> QUESTION: So mhall119 you live in the USA, does that mean you won't be able to get one of the phones they're releasing?
<OerHeks> Question: should bug #1 be extended with Android?
<balloons> question time, we're live!
<cfhowlett> imnichol, I'm in china if anyone wants the meizu.
<justCarkas> we see you
<dholbach> QUESTION: One for balloons: do you have pics of those 111 trees?
<imnichol> cfhowlett, can I set it up on the Sprint USA networks?  Because if so that would rock
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/globaljam
<justCarkas> whooohoooo mhall119 on ubuntu-on-air clap your hands whooohoooo
<cfhowlett> imnichol, as I understand it, it'll be unlocked so ...
<shadeslayer> QUESTION: There were plans to get a rolling release suite (devel), any news on that?
<imnichol> cfhowlett, Don't they use different frequencies though?
<justCarkas> I should have a sugar test connected to chatting in irc :p the higher the sugar the less I can type
<soopadoopa> QUESTION: any plans for Ubuntu snappy Desktop?
<dholbach> balloons, oh.. and speaking of UGJ: advertise https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Snappy please :)
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<balloons> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/globaljam/
<balloons> linkys ^^
<justCarkas> QUESTION sooooo The new raspberry pi, does it run ubuntu next / phone / whatsInAName
<cfhowlett> imnichol, all modern unlocked phones have multiple frequencies. the "international" versions of unlocked phones should include gsm.  china uses a variant, but the uphone should be gsm friendly for global use
<imnichol> cfhowlett, thanks!
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Snappy
<dholbach> yes yes yes :)
<dholbach> the great thing is: in the beginning you don't even need a device, you can play around with it using kvm too
<tim-on-ubuntu> QUESTION Let´s talk about the ubuntu phone...  what can we expect from bq?
<justCarkas> ubuntu snappy = http://i.giphy.com/V61ogXFB3vPVe.gif
<soopadoopa> QUESTION: what will happen to Ubuntu Software Center in Ubuntu 16.04?
<Durantula> What other distro do you use? What are your thoughts on Arch ?
<MilanKarki> hello...godd morning/afternoon/evening
<Gadileth> QUESTION: When will the ubuntu phone porting guide be updated?
<justCarkas> QUESTION how does the BQ phone hold up to the nexus 4, is it wurth the upgrade ?
<MA_> Does ubuntu collect personnal informations from our PCs ?
<hi> no
<MilanKarki> Only thing I am waiting for is Ubuntu phone OS in my device...Just need a guide to setup in motorola moto g
<popey> All there is is android if you aren't Apple
<popey> If you're an OEM or ODM, your _only_ option really is Android
<soopadoopa> QUSTION: can we haz more fat click packages? not all apps are available on x86
<popey> soopadoopa: +1
<MA_> @Guest1809 How to make sure ? not all the source code is available
<ZioTron_> Hi all! QUESTION: How much in your opinion is Compiz responsible for the actual rise of GNU/Linux and Android in current days
<OerHeks> Thank you for the answer, Michael Hall, Nicolas Skagge
<tim-on-ubuntu> QUESTION Can we expect a collaboration with cyanogenmod for something like ubuntu for android/cyanogenmod?
<logcat7> QUESTION: How will you ensure that updates are delivered promptly on Ubuntu Touch?
<talky> QUESTION:Will Cononical make a game consol,like an ubuntu steam os edition
<dholbach> isn't "devel" a symlink that's there?
<shadeslayer> dholbach: Does that work? :D
<shadeslayer> I mean, wasn't it experimental?
<dholbach> never tried it
<shadeslayer> ^^ :D
<dholbach> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/devel/
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> worth checking out :-P
<Knightmare> QUESTION:Are there any plans to implement a profile system for easy migration(apps, settings, etc) between devices?
<bernhardiner> :)
<shadeslayer> dholbach: yeah, even the PPA's have it, but the question is, it was never officially announced, so how reliable is it :P
<shadeslayer> does anyone use it, etc
<AkivaAvraham> QUESTION: I heard there is a new Package Type. We have Debian Packages, Click Packages, and now something else? Whats the reason for this new package?
<dholbach> shadeslayer, if you try it, let me know how it goes :-P
<AkivaAvraham> erm ignore that
<shadeslayer> heh :D
<yanpas> Hi! Currently unity 8 apps on the desktops looks like mobile apps. Will they be modified to look like classic desktop apps? Will they be able to recognize DPI?
<beisheim> :)
<yanpas> QUESTION: (duplicate) Hi! Currently unity 8 apps on the desktops looks like mobile apps. Will they be modified to look like classic desktop apps? Will they be able to recognize DPI?
<Knightmare> QUESTION:When will work begin on the tablet to get it up to RTM quality?
<talky> QUESTION:When or will ubuntu come with pacman?
<beisheim> u can search google for pacman for Linuux
<talky> QUESTION:
<AkivaAvraham> QUESTION: Any word on a north american phone?
<talky> beisheim ubuntu comes with apt,I've tried to install pacman in ubuntu but I couldn't find anything.Arch linux comes with it
<popey> hahaha
<Knightmare> Does the media player app support mp4?
<popey> glad to see mhall119 is cruising :)
<beisheim> talky okay
<popey> Knightmare: x264, yes.
<Knightmare> Cool thanks popey
<talky> QUESTION:Are you illuminaty?
<beisheim> ?
<alci63> Is there a central place to understand how snappy / juju / LXD / ... interact ?
<AkivaAvraham> QUESTION: Will flash be depricated from Ubuntu? If yes; how will you do ubuntu-on-air??
<danielbe> Will it be possible to install third-party click-files on ubuntu touch  without going throw the command line (i.e. like an Android, where it's possible to activate the option "allow installation from third party sources")
<beisheim> from where they send Ubuntu On Air?
<talky> AkivaAvraham HTML5 can do the same things that flash can
<AkivaAvraham> talky, no it can't. HTML5 can't stream
<AkivaAvraham> youtube uses flash to stream
<AkivaAvraham> danielbe, append "QUESTION: " to your question and ask again. Otherwise they wont' see it
<OerHeks> AkivaAvraham, sure html5 can do flash content.
<AkivaAvraham> OerHeks, but not streaming.
<talky> AkivaAvraham it also uses HTML 5.The mobile version uses html 5 and browser version will do it soon
<danielbe> Question: Will it be possible to install third-party click-files on ubuntu touch  without going throw the command line (i.e. like an Android, where it's possible to activate the option "allow installation from third party sources")
<Knightmare> QUESTION:Are there any plans for the document viewer to support epub?
<AkivaAvraham> talky, but not for streaming.
<danielbe> QUESTION: Will it be possible to install third-party click-files on ubuntu touch  without going throw the command line (i.e. like an Android, where it's possible to activate the option "allow installation from third party sources")
<AkivaAvraham> danielbe, yep good job :)
<beisheim>  yeah
<talky> AkivaAvraham Its am matter of time,they will,
<beisheim> ....
<alci63> QUESTION: any schedule for a Meizu phone ? (nothing announce on 2015/01/28)
<AkivaAvraham> talky, maybe. I don't know the architecture framework.
<OerHeks> beisheim, from their home(s)
<justCarkas> QUESTION how is the battery life on the BQ ?
<beisheim> i hope its good
<dholbach> balloons, take pictures of your trees and your garden!
<beisheim> :)
<beisheim> nice back!!!!!!!
<talky> AkivaAvraham http://www.pcgamer.com/youtube-ditches-flash-for-html5-as-default-player/
<dholbach> :-)
<beisheim> i have a g too ;)
<AkivaAvraham> talky, ah!
<justCarkas> mhall119: my nexus 4 has its 4th screen atm :) backglass has never broken for me :p
<beisheim> :)))))))
<popey> balloons: needs sdk support, stat!
<AkivaAvraham> QUESTION: Will we have to bundle a python interpreter with every app that uses python, or will we eventually have a shared interpreter any app can use?
<balloons> here's the bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1398104
<imnichol> QUESTION: can you advertise the events on ubuntuonair further ahead of time?  I always seem to find out an hour before they happen
<soopadoopa> thanks :D
<dholbach> balloons, https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools/+bug/1395204 is fixed!
<balloons> dholbach, indeed, ty for that!
<popey> thats not the bug surely?
<beisheim> from where do you send the stream?
<dholbach> or were we talking about a different bug?
<popey> the sdk doesn't build multi-arch packages
<popey> thats the bug that should be fixed
<dholbach> zbenjamin, ^ do you know about multi-arch improvements in the sdk? is there a bug for it?
<beisheim> bye bye
<AkivaAvraham> imnichol, lol I got banned from #ubuntu for advertising it, literally once.
<talky> QUESTION:Will ubuntu one cloud storage return now that the phone is coming
<imnichol> AkivaAvraham, aren't you an Ubuntu member?
<ubuntu-user> QUESTION: Hi Michael, is there any update regarding Meizu and Ubuntu on phones?
<AkivaAvraham> imnichol, not yet :P
<logcat7> Sounds good
<justCarkas> I vote for canonical giving AkivaAvraham a job
<redlama42> Hey, just joined. Have people already asked about Unity8?
<AkivaAvraham> justCarkas, i'm not good enough of a programmer yet :P
<AkivaAvraham> redlama42, ask again :)
<PaulW2U> imnichol: http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/
<popey> AkivaAvraham: yeah, don't do that. #ubuntu is for support, not marketing.
<AkivaAvraham> PaulW2U, yah but that is not updated mhall119
<AkivaAvraham> mhall119, http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/ needs to be updated :P
<dakira> Will we ever be able to buy Landscape without a full support contract?
<AkivaAvraham> dakira, you need to append "QUESTION: " to that, otherwise they won't see it
<dakira> QUESTION: Will we ever be able to buy Landscape without a full support contract?
<logcat7> QUESTION: Do you plan to support devices that aren't officially intended to run Ubuntu Touch (e.g. Nexus devices, HTC, LG, etc.) or will it just be left to the community?
<dakira> AkivaAvraham: thanks ;)
<ubuntu-user> Akiva, was my question framed correctly?
<AkivaAvraham> !cookie | dakira
<AkivaAvraham> ubuntu-user, erm.... sec
<AkivaAvraham> ubuntu-user, yessum!
<ubuntu-user> Avikva, thanks mate :-)
<AkivaAvraham> yes
<Nothing_Much> restrictions?
<AkivaAvraham> Nothing_Much, yah by app armor
<ubuntu-user> QUESTION: Will snappy assist Ubuntu on the desktop getting up-to-date end user programs eg. VLC et al?
<redlama42> QUESTION: How customizable is the Unity 8 UI? Will I finally be able to set a .gif or video as a wallpaper?
<AkivaAvraham> Nothing_Much, so for example; if your click app uses python code, you can't use the python intepreter in your phone.
<AkivaAvraham> you have to bundle your own python interpreter.
<AkivaAvraham> redlama42, lol! I think you could already do that. XWinWrap allowed you to set screensavers as backgrounds.
<Nothing_Much> AkivaAvraham: oh okay, so that restriction is for bringing in your own library thing, right?
<AkivaAvraham> Nothing_Much, yah there are a few things. Its basically sandboxing your app in, so you don't have to rely as much on dependencies, and so it is safer.
<AkivaAvraham> Will be much more secure than android afaik
<Nothing_Much> AkivaAvraham: yes
<AkivaAvraham> Nothing_Much, i'm not an android dev so I can't say that with any authority. How about yourself?
<redlama42> AkivaAvraham: Nah, it doesn't work right. It stays above the launcher unless their is a program running above it.
<Nothing_Much> AkivaAvraham: idk i'm not a dev at all lol
<AkivaAvraham> go nik90 !
<harry_> hai
<AkivaAvraham> redlama42, oh you've tried xwinwrap?
<AkivaAvraham> harry_, hi o/
<redlama42> AkivaAvraham: Yea.
<AkivaAvraham> redlama42, ah :< too bad
<AkivaAvraham> units.gu() for the win!
<justCarkas> QUESTION from what date can we order the BQ phone
<ubuntu-user> justCarckas, I believe it's meant to be the 6th of this month :-)
<isantop> QUESTION: When can we expect an x86 Tablet image
<AkivaAvraham> isantop, i heard there already is one by intel
<ikonia> AkivaAvraham: intel are not making ubuntu tablet images
<AkivaAvraham> ikonia, its intel architecture thats what I mean
<ikonia> AkivaAvraham: that wasn't the question
<ubuntu-user> wouldn't the regular Ubuntu image work on an x86 tablet?
<AkivaAvraham> :D
<Nothing_Much> Iluminarty?
<justCarkas> AkivaAvraham: since you are helping ppl, if you see my concentration, plz send it back
<AkivaAvraham> ubuntu-user, good question :P
<isantop> ubuntu-user: It does, but it takes a lot of work to make it tablet-able. It still isn't quite there.
<Nothing_Much> yes we need flash
<Nothing_Much> :C
<ubuntu-user> once Unity 8 is default then hopefully regular Ubuntu will detect and adjust
<ubuntu-user> on installation
<Nothing_Much> HTML5 video doesn't work for streaming yet :(
<ubuntu-user> so a custom spin shouldn't be required
<justCarkas> mhall119: just tried it out :) you still need flash
<OerHeks> AkivaAvraham, see, flash can do streaming.
<AkivaAvraham> OerHeks, alas you are right
<AkivaAvraham> What about homestar runner?!
<Nothing_Much> That's depressing
<OerHeks> only for youtube though
<Nothing_Much> AkivaAvraham: Homestar Runner needs to die if they still use Flash
<ikonia> is there not someone from the ubuntu project in control of this session ?
<dholbach> no, I don't think the security team would like that
<ikonia> ahhh there is
<AkivaAvraham> Nothing_Much, opensource greg won't like that.
<Nothing_Much> greg?
<AkivaAvraham> Nothing_Much, sec... http://www.homestarrunner.com/4gregs.html
<popey> yes, ubuntu on air works on ubuntu phone http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2015-02-03-164658.png :D
<talky> QUESTION:Is cononical planong on releasing it's custom graphical backend
<popey> full screen too! http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2015-02-03-164737.png
<Nothing_Much> popey: is that recorded or live?
<popey> its live
<Nothing_Much> woah
<popey> I'm watching along with you
<ubuntu-user> QUESTION: Do you know if BQ will offer international shipping for the Ubuntu phone?
<mhall119> justCarkas: that sucks, replacing the front glass is exponentially worse than the back
<AkivaAvraham> popey, woah that is very cool
<justCarkas> mhall119: I have the tools :) so I can do it myself, and once you did it twice, its not that hard anymore :p
 * Nothing_Much disables ppapi
<Nothing_Much> wut
<Nothing_Much> o.o
<popey> no flash on my ubuntu phone :D
<Nothing_Much> maybe it only works on the youtube website itself?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: In the same way we have desktop porn, will users be able to modify the way UT looks to create UTporn?
<Nothing_Much> OMG
<Nothing_Much> OKay
<Nothing_Much> So it IS the fact that you can only view live streams on Youtube itself
<Nothing_Much> Not the embedded "ubuntuonair.com" website :(
<AkivaAvraham> mhall119, it doesnt!
<alci64> QUESTION: how do snappy / docker / juju / click packages / deb packages / apt works together ? What is the big plan, I feel confused nowdays...
<balloons> here's the info on landscape up to 10 machines: http://askubuntu.com/questions/549809/how-do-i-install-landscape-for-personal-use
<dakira> mhall119: Yeah.. I know that. but I have ~100 hosts and only want Landscape but not the full support contract.
<popey> Nothing_Much: I'm sure we can fix that :)
<balloons> dakira, have you spoken with someone about trying to get landscape only?
<AkivaAvraham> redlama42, :P
<Nothing_Much> popey: i think it's a problem with youtube, since every embedded youtube video on a website doesn't work with html5, it's limited to actually BEING on Youtube itself
<redlama42> Nice.
<Nothing_Much> still, amazingly awesome, now we need twitch and other livestreaming websites to adopt it
<Nothing_Much> and we can finally stop using Flash
<redlama42> I need to figure out the compile error i'm getting so I can start hacking on it.
<Nothing_Much> and it will die horrendously
<dakira> balloons: like who? Thing is, it's a non-profit child-rescue service, so they won't be able to spend much more then a low 3-digit number..
<dakira> balloons: so the full per-device support contract is out of the question.
<isantop> Right now the only problem I have is the on-screen keyboard. Thanks for the insight, though!
<redlama42> QUESTION: Opinions on glNext?
<Nothing_Much> is that OpenGLNext?
<redlama42> Yea.
<Nothing_Much> It needs to be released before DirectX 12
<Nothing_Much> It absolutely NEEDS to be released before it
<ubuntu-user> looks like I need to make friends with some more Europeans :-P
<AkivaAvraham> oh gosh....
<justCarkas> AkivaAvraham: I can be your european friend :p
<AkivaAvraham> :D
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<maqbool> how to get started ubuntu phone development where ask for help
<ubuntu-user> but what about me :-(
<AkivaAvraham> maqbool, #ubuntu-app-devel
<justCarkas> you 2 ubuntu-user :)
<AkivaAvraham> maqbool, i'll help you get started right after this session ends
<ubuntu-user> justCarkas, what country are you from?
<popey> #snappy
<popey> maqbool: http://developer.ubuntu.com
<AkivaAvraham> OpenGL is awesome - Balloons
<talky> QUESTION:will cononical virtualize th desktop
<AkivaAvraham> talky, I think your too late!
<balloons> dakira, it would be worth asking I suppose to see what pricing they would have for a non-profit, even with ubuntu advantage and the full support
<ubuntu-user> that was fun
<ubuntu-user> I should come here more often
<AkivaAvraham> :)
<justCarkas> yes indeed :) ubuntu-user
<AkivaAvraham> ubuntu-user, please do!
<talky> AkivaAvraham :(
<justCarkas> well my work day is over :D so cya :)
<AkivaAvraham> justCarkas, o/
<justCarkas> o/ AkivaAvraham
<ubuntu-user> ciao
<OerHeks> o/
<justCarkas> o/ ubuntu-user
<balloons> cu! thanks for the excellent questions everyone
<AkivaAvraham> !cookies
<justCarkas> thx balloons and mhall119 for your time
<AkivaAvraham> darn; where is that ubottu when you need it?
<AkivaAvraham> maqbool, come to #ubuntu-app-devel irc channel
<AkivaAvraham> maqbool, /join #ubuntu-app-devel if you are one the webclient
<ubuntu-user> alright, I'm off too. Cya gents :-)
<Peter____> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu package parental time controls like Windows 7 has?  there are a couple open source ones that are no longer supported.
<Peter-02760> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu ever integrate a Parental Controls with time limitations solution similar to what Windows 7 has?
<AkivaAvraham> Peter-02760, too late slowpoke ;_;
<AkivaAvraham> next week though, and good question!
<Pratrax> QUESTION : If I use docker and I use two application who use the same library (Qt for example) is this library loaded two time ?
<AkivaAvraham> Pratrax, too late :P
<Pratrax> Arf
<AkivaAvraham> Pratrax, good question though. Unfortunately the session ended :(
<Pratrax> Someone know the answer
<Pratrax> ,
<Pratrax> ?*
<AkivaAvraham> I do not, but try #ubuntu-touch maybe?
<Pratrax> Do you know when is the next session ?
<Pratrax> (which hours)
<AkivaAvraham> balloons, popey mhall119 can you guys get bzoltan and zbenjamin on next week to talk about the sdk?
<balloons> AkivaAvraham, anything specific you'd like to talk about?
<AkivaAvraham> balloons, mmmm I just think bzoltan is a funny guy. That and this: http://i.imgur.com/6eJt30x.png
<AkivaAvraham> maybe the week after next week. I'd also like to hear what they have been up to, including Go projects and what have you
<balloons> AkivaAvraham, great. We'll try and get them scheduled
<AkivaAvraham> balloons, thanks
<greencore> are there any plans to make an easier way to create shortcuts in Unity?
<not_roasted> o herro
<not_roasted> (I hope this is okay to do, if not, feel free to smack my hands). mhall119  - I'm catching up on the on-air that happened earlier. I'm curious if I could ask you a relevant question about something you touched on during the on-air.
<iGNUcius> Hello from the littlebox on ubuntuonair.com!
<iGNUcius> I have a question about Ubuntu phone from bq. Anyone knows if they'll be available soon?
<PaulW2U> iGNUcius: http://carla-sella.blogspot.co.uk/ might give you some clues :)
<iGNUcius> PaulW2U: Thanks, reading :)
<iGNUcius> Another question. Is an option to buy a Nexus and install Ubuntu on it? I mean, can I have an Ubuntu phone 100% buying a Nexus? Because the bq hardware is a bit low for some people. But I have a bit of fear buying something with no official support (like the bq, coming with Ubuntu directly).
<iGNUcius> Thanks for your time.
<botus> will ubuntu 15.04 USD kernel 3.19?
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-02-04
<botch> Is anyone chatting up anyone?  Or has the town hall thing ended?
<Guest47418> hello
<botch> .
<dholbach> good morning
<thriller> is it live?
<mhall119> thriller: not yet, in a few more minutes
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Ubuntu Engineering Live! - Speakers: mhall119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/02/04/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<mhall119> you can ask us questions here at any time, just start them with the word "QUESTION" in all caps like that
<sreeram> QUESTION Ubuntu has a bad reputation with dual graphic card systems. My desktop gets stuck occasionally. I get its a drivers issue. How is ubuntu team planning to solve the problem?
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: Will the Ubuntu Touch apps be in 15.04 on Unity 7 by default?
<TuxBob> Question: Will there be the possibility to run android apps or at least the possibility for third party devs to implement something like that?
<davmor2> popey: dekko rocks, the new version is gorgeous
<jo-master> QUESTION Will Ubuntu Phone from Meizu be selled in Europe?
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: Any news about Unity 7? Any updates?
<DS-McGuire> I came to this late so I apologize for asking a question that has already been talked about.
<mhall119> DS-McGuire: no worries, it hasn'tbeen asked yet
<DS-McGuire> mhall119, Awesome :)
<Arcegis> Off-topic : for the 16.04 version, I suggest  "Xanthic Xylophage", since it will be the X-version. Unless you change the naming convention ? XD
<DS-McGuire> Arcegis, I am pretty sure Shuttleworth picks the name for Ubuntu releases.
<Arcegis> Well, he won't have many choices for X-beginning names :p
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: I have an Ubuntu touch app that passes the automatic tests and gets uploaded to the store however it doesn't boot on a device, who do I talk to about this issue? I assume I need to talk to the guys behind the automatic tests,
<mhall119> DS-McGuire: do you know why it won't load on the phone?
<DS-McGuire> mhall119, I have no idea at all.
<mhall119> the store tests only check for safety, not functionality
<DS-McGuire> mhall119, Oh, I assumed it did check that...
<mhall119> no, you can make autopilot tests for your app to check functionality
<mhall119> but the store won't run them
<popey> Arcegis: maybe by then we'll switch to rolling release :)
<DS-McGuire> Is that what akiva-thinkpad has been working on? What I saw in the subreddit?
<DS-McGuire> popey, You and your rolling releases ;)
<Arcegis> Is "rolling release" the...opposite of "length-term release" ?
<Arcegis> As, I think, Arch Linux does ? No need to upgrade affter having installed everything ?
<popey> :)
<DS-McGuire> You couldn't ship one of those to south wales could you? ;)
<mhall119> https://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2015/02/helping-ubuntu-devices-users/
<DS-McGuire> If I could work out how the hell I edit it I would contribute my CSS to it...
<davmor2> QUESTIONS: where are the rest of the team to talk about their bits ;)
<DS-McGuire> Smart move.
<Arcegis> QUESTION : Any plans for other phone brands than bq or Meizu ?
<DS-McGuire> You can get them shipped.
<Arcegis> I live in France, so I could buy a bq...But I wonder, I wonder.
<DS-McGuire> Permissions... I didn't think of that!
<TuxBob> Question: Meizu Phone with Ubuntu are going to be available in Europe. http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Powered-Meizu-MX-Devices-to-Land-in-Europe-Soon-Meizu-Confirms-465996.shtml
<davmor2> QUESTION: How excited are you all right now?
<Arcegis> I see ! Thanks for the answer :)
<TuxBob> Question:
<TuxBob> Do you know about famous Android Apps beeing ported to Ubuntutouch?
<Arcegis> QUESTION : Some people told me that Ubuntu was "The Windows of Linux"...How...representative of Ubuntu could this sentence be ?
<Abirato> is there time for one last question?
<mhall119> thanks everyone
<sil2100> o/
<Abirato> what is the difference in features supported by ubuntu touch (in software) between the nexus 4 and the new meizu coming out
<Abirato> ?
<Arcegis> Haha ! Thanks for the answer XD
<DS-McGuire> Smile and wave boys.
<popey> :)
<Arcegis> See you :)
<mhall119> Abirato: well, SD card support for one
<mhall119> N4 has no SD card slot :(
<popey> no guarantee a meizu device has one either
<Abirato> true
<mhall119> I think the Meizu may also have dual-sim cards, which Ubuntu supports
<mhall119> other than that, I don't know of any differences
<Abirato> ok thanks a lot :) and good luck
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-02-05
<dholbach> good morning
<gattaccio8> any update on meizu ubuntu phone
<toddc> I think one of the phones is schedled to be released tomorrow
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-02-06
<dholbach> good morning
<onazari> can i flash ubuntu flash on huawei g610-u20 mediatek based android phone
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-02-07
<parvez> i cant install ubuntu alongside with my windows 7
<parvez> i have a free unallocated space of more than 165 GB, but still while installing its not showing my ntfs partition and showing full HD as free space
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-02-08
<elimisteve> http://is.gd is down at the moment.  Anyone happen to know which URL http://is.gd/OWD4uc expands to?
<elimisteve> (So I can see the Upcoming Schedule)
<benonsoftware> elimisteve: I would assume it would redirect to http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/
<fghh> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-02-08
<_Sponge> dholbach: Morning ! Looking forward to the next Q&A - Ubuntu Tablet Qu's cud be fun !
<dholbach> _Sponge: we should probably try to invite an expert for one of those :)
<_Sponge> dholbach: Maybe someone from here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Clf4Dvy-x4w
<Hunly> Joined
<Hunly> Hi
<Hunly> Is anyone here?
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-02-09
<ngovanhai> hi
<humayun> Hey Everyone
<balloons> hello
<dpm> hi everyone
<tathhu> 'ello
<dpm> o/
<davibu> o/
<jnxd> it was supposed to have started right?
<dpm> jnxd, in 15 minutes, always top of the hour :)
<jnxd> 1500 utc?
<dpm> yeah
<jnxd> its nearing 1600 utc
<dpm> jnxd, ah, you're right, but the schedule is at 16:00UTC, I stand corrected
<jnxd> dpm: are one of the hosts today?
<dpm> balloons, myself, and Pat Mc Gowan and Richard Collins will be joining us later in the call today as guests
<dpm> it would be a good opportunity to ask them about the tablet and convergence features :)
<davibu> I really like the Idea of 2in1, but I want to buy a ubuntu/other linux os one >.>
<davibu> So i hope this tablet enable 2in1 Power :D
<jnxd> dpm: All I can think of is when it would be released in India. Will it be through bq or snapdeal? And what about accessories?
<dpm> hi everyone
<dpm> about to start in a minute
<dragos> hi dpm
<dragos> dpm
<theBest> Hi
<balloons> hello hello :-)
<dragonbite> excited for the tablet, anybody else?
<jnxd> all ok
<teklordz> Sound is ok
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Can hear and see :)
<dragonbite> it's coming out in https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe9QCZKJYOQ but not in the video part of the ubuntuonair.com page
<svij> oh, balloons desk moved!
<dpm> dholbach, can you help us with checking that out?
<balloons> indeed, new room!
<dpm> ^^
<pwah_> i can see the video
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Its working on ubuntuonair.com for me
<dragonbite> maybe I need to refresh the page?
<svij> dragonbite: yep had to do that too
<dholbach> dpm, the video works for me... anything else I can help with?
<dragonbite> yup, that works
<dpm> ok, thanks everyone for confirming
<dpm> remember to prepend your questions with QUESTION
<pwah_> QUESTION: why an ARM tablet (M10) and not a x86 tablet + steam?
<dpm> if you've got any ones related to tablet, feel free to ask already and we'll queue them up when Pat and Richard arrive
<dpm> thanks pwah_ :)
<pwah_> :P
<svij> Question: do we hear nicks baby there? ;)
<ahayzen> QUESTION: If translations are made to a project which is actually upstream (eg GIMP https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/gimp) do translations made in Launchpad get automatically pushed upstream (eg to http://l10n.gnome.org/module/gimp) or do they have to be pushed manually or do they not get pushed at all?
<dragonbite> is that a baby or a cat?
<jnxd> QUESTION: When would the tablet be released in India. Will it be through bq or snapdeal? And what about accessories?
<dshimer> QUESTION: Seeing Ubuntu in cars and devices is really exciting, but it got me wondering... When an Ubuntu powered car crashes (or the fridge burns a house down) and the owner starts suing everyone in sight will there be anything separating Cannonical from the manufacturer who integrated the system?  We know it will happen, is this something that Cannonical is planning for and could withstand?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: what be new and improved tablet specific features being worked on?
<dholbach> dpm, 3-5 MAY!
<dholbach> dpm, (not March)
<pwah_> QUESTION: will the tablet be based on snappy? + ubuntu 16.04
<teklordz> Will users of the Ubuntu tablet be able to change the desktop environment?
<dholbach> teklordz, make sure you prefix your question with QUESTION:
<teklordz> QUESTION: Will users of the Ubuntu tablet be able to change the desktop environment?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: The tablet will come with libre office, GIMP and firefox preinstalled in my understanding, Will we see them in the store?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: is the tablet running Unity 7 or Unity 8?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> OPO With ubuntu is \(^-^)/
<pwah_> QUESTION: any plans for community ports for tablets? arm/x86
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Oh :3
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Any hud update?
<dragonbite> :)
<pwah_> QUESTION: any updates for the tablet mode? from the pictures posted on the verge it's the old tablet mode (1 year old?)
<dragonbite> QUESTION: does there orientation awareness when the tablet is connected to the keyboard, mouse and monitor?
<Amar> QUESTION: Is there any progress on making the dash in Unity 8?
<Amar> desktop i mean
<pwah_> QUESTION: is the tablet usable for drawing? maybe with krita or gimp
<dragos> QUESTION:can i get an free ubuntu device?
<dragos> by device i mean phone or tablet
<ChloeWolfieGirl> pwah_ I beleive gimp will be preinstalled
<abi_> how ti install it in phone like sumsung android
<pwah_> ChloeWolfieGirl: nice
<dragonbite> QUESTION: will the tablet include stylus support out of the box?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: With ubuntu w/ unity 7 wacom tablets have a setting space in system settings, whats the plan for wacom tablet support for drawing?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: what all triggers the convergence mode? plugging in a monitor via HDMI? or will it be manually turned on?
<ahayzen> awesome thanks for the detailed answer dpm :-)
<ted_> QUESTION. Where is the app store for tablet/phone, can it be viewed on a PC web browser?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: WHat are some features you're looking forward to in ota10 and 11?
<pwah_> QUESTION: are the phone apps from ubuntu store working and looking good on the M10 tablet?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: when is the next big announcement for Ubuntu Phones likely?
<Amar> @ted see uappexplorer
<Amar> https://uappexplorer.com/
<dragonbite> QUESTION: any update on plans on how to get running Unity 8 on 16.04 when it comes out
<dshimer> QUESTION: re: Litigation, but does the open nature of Linux offer unique dangers.  Someone could use snappy core without anyone even knowing it until the drone actually kills a kitten. Not being to blame rarely protects someone with cash to attack.
<dragonbite> separate ISO? web store?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When can I install ubuntu personal on a laptop/desktop, with it being all snappy based rather then having it in a lxc container?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Do you think you're going to get through all of these questions? ;)
<dragos> QUESTION:do u have a baby?
<dragonbite> he does
<dragonbite> right next to him
<dragos> QUESTION:can i get an free ubuntu phone?
<dragos> QUESTION:How can i get an free ubuntu phone? *correction of my last question
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestones
<dragonbite> enter the Scopes contest!
<svij> dragos: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/showdown/
<dragos> and another way?
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/ww08-2016
<core_apps_police> calendar app and documents app
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: any update for the messanger app that gives plug-in support for im apps?
<jnxd> calendar
<jnxd> yeah we need that
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What are all the new phones and tablets coming out this year and next year? ;P
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Cheeky
<balloons> dshimer, I'm not sure open source has precedent for more dangers.. it would be scary to see such a thing
<_Sponge> Nice to see your back ChloeWolfieGirl :-)
<balloons> dragonbite, yes and yes :-)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> _Sponge Aww thanks :) I'm glad to be back! :)
<dpm> hi pmcgowan o/
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Is Pat and the other Lead developer (sorry missed his name) .. Oh wait it's Richard. Anyway the question is : Are they both satisfied that the tablet doesn't come with a SIM card slot ??
<balloons> keep your tablet questions coming :-) Now is the time to ask
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Could we have (for the sake of Community) both guest's twitter names and possibly their user-names on reddit, please ?
<dpm> _Sponge, Richard is the Ubuntu Devices Product Manager
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What size does the tablet need to be for desktop mode to occur?
<dpm> _Sponge, Pat is Engineering Director
<_Sponge> dpm, Head-honchow then, good stuff - Happy Year Of The Monkey, too dpm !
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will this tablet be buyable from my local currys pc world?
<_Sponge> ChloeWolfieGirl: Doubt it - but here's hoping :-)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Now theres a convergence tablet will there be more effort in Click/snappyfying existing desktop apps?
<_Sponge> Here's the stream on Ytube is anyone wants it : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe9QCZKJYOQ
<teklordz> QUESTION: Will GUFW firewall be available for install on the tablet?
<svij> QUESTION: How's updating the preinstalled apps (like firefox) will be working on the tablet, if they're not in the store?
<Guest34500> QUESTION will BQ and Meizu phones get the ability to run X applications in future updates?
<_Sponge> QUESTION: What are the problems with getting 2G/2.5G on the phones for the American market ? And are you disconcerted that we've missed this oppourtunity ? Why has Canonical negated the US rural market, historically ? Is there a way to by-pass this problem using existing and available flash-able phone/s ?
<Maur> Question : will the tablet be snappy based ?
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Some of the Apps ( Calendar App ) cannot be exchanged for better Apps "by default" - Why is this ? Could the existing backbone App/s become more exchange-able in the future ? If so, when is that likely ?
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Will we see the guests (both Pat and Richard) at the next Ubuntu UOS - Ubuntu Online Summit ?
<micah68> Answer: uappexplorer.com
<_Sponge> I'm just curious why we see them (rolled-out) at the end of the software cycle (just before launch) as opposed to getting some kind of support 'during' development.
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Why were the Ubuntu App Clinic Youtube shows quit ? Was it because people got bored with it ?
<_Sponge> dpm, Does this Q&A finish in 5 minutes ?
<dpm> yes
<dpm> we'll be able to answer a few more
<Amar> QUESTION: Are there any plans to make it easier to port iOS/Android apps?
<AJ_> QUESTION ist ther a chans that we will get a x86 distro of the os that will be on the m10?
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Why is the Nexus page on wiki.ubuntu so vacant, when it could be used to give detailed instructions ( and video) of how to get ubuntu on the Nexus "Flagship" phones/tablets ?
<_Sponge> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/Nexus
<balloons> _Sponge, the mx4 does have 3g + hspa support
<balloons> It's quite usable within the US, but indeed, it's the only device
<teklordz> <<< will buy the tablet for sure. Can't wait to give it a try. Thanks for your answers
<dragonbite> bye-bye
<micah68> Amar: Michael Hall buitl a tool that tries to convert Android source. Though he's said that it's a tough nut to crack and there is still a lot of work left to do after th tool runs.
<balloons> thanks for the questions everyone!
<balloons> really good stuff
<balloons> yea, the UI bits are radically different, but porting might not be as hard as you think
<micah68> Thanks, balloons, and everyone!
<Amar> Ah ok
<_Sponge> dpm, balloons, NOT bad 8.5 outta 10.
<Amar> Thanks
<balloons> plenty of teams do ios + android
<dpm> thanks _Sponge :D
<_Sponge> np
<AJ_> I wanted to know if a tablet like the surffase runig ubunru cold have the same toutch interface as ubuntu mobile
<_Sponge> ballooons, dpm : Still looking to convert vthis page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/Nexus INTO a better instruction manual for flashing / aswell as getting more info on how compatible, they are with Ubuntu Touch.
<_Sponge> It's a weak point and bottle-neck.
<_Sponge> latecomers: Show finished 7 minutes ago.
<dpm> _Sponge, feel free to edit the wiki, contributions are welcome!
<AJ_> .
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-02-10
<pinku> h
<pinku> hi
<_Sponge> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/02/01/ui-toolkit-ota9/
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-02-11
<muhammetarda> Hi!
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-02-07
<Madara> Like teh video plssss!!! https://youtu.be/wFhaJaY4pqU NO DISLIKES PLSSS
<Madara> Help lls
<Madara> pls!
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-02-09
<krtaylor> in the 96boards office hours today, it was mentioned that ubuntu-on-air testing day for ubuntu core on a 96board wa coming up, the calendar @ http://www.ubuntuonair.com/calendar shows nothing, does anyone have more info?
<krtaylor> sorry if that was a repost, my network bounced
<tsimonq2> elopio: ^
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-02-10
<elopio> krtaylor: there seems to be something wrong in the calendar.
<elopio> krtaylor: I'll check it, thatnks for the notice. It's feb 10th, at 16:00 UTC.
<elopio> got it. There's a calendar called Ubuntu on air, and another called Ubuntu on air calendar.
<elopio> of course, I chose the wrong one :)
<elopio> all ready, see the countdown in http://ubuntuonair.com/
<sdrobertw> On for today at 8:00a PST right?
<elopio> sdrobertw: right! we start in 10 minutes.
<anonimal> [Question]: Hi everyone, I'm new to snapcraft so I'm not sure how seamless the snap experience is across all platforms. Will end-users see any noticeable front-end differences when deploying the snappy image of DragonBoard 410c?
<kyrofa> anonimal, hey there, welcome!
<kyrofa> anonimal, if an end-user is shelling into the image, yeah, it's a little different. You'll see in a minute when we flash the board
<anonimal> Hi kyrofa, thanks.
<anonimal> Ok thanks
<anonimal> Ah, ok. Fantastic.
<kyrofa> anonimal, ogra_ actually read your question-- I read it as "is it different from normal ubuntu for an end user?"
<kyrofa> anonimal, my apologies
<anonimal> kyrofa: no problem, I'm still new so both answers were helpful.
<kyrofa> $ sudo console-conf
<anonimal> Thanks!
<sdrobertw> For slide show with resources and links from earlier:
<sdrobertw> http://bit.ly/2luur0n
<anonimal> [Question] re: htop and user access, is it possible to hide process information for other users (similar to what hidepid does on Arch Linux)?
<kyrofa> anonimal, the mount option for /proc?
<anonimal> Ok (I was just wondering if there was a similar option already implemented).
<anonimal> [Question]: in terms of marketing, have you found any successful strategies which encouraged projects to migrate to (or use more fluidly) snap as their distribution system of choice? Especially for projects which have aimed to release static binaries (for all platforms) as their primary choice?
<anonimal> Awesome, thank you.
<anonimal> Thank you everyone for the great meeting and helpful information.
<sdrobertw> CRAYFISH!
<sdrobertw> Welcome, Sir
<kyrofa> anonimal, thanks for coming by!
<Blu2_> thank you! happy hacking!
<sdrobertw> Thank you all for having me! #UbuntuCore
<anonimal> Thanks all :) I'm working with elopio on setting up a snap for Kovri and also seeing how Monero can benefit by advancing its snap usage.
<sdrobertw> For those interested in following the Ubuntu Core and 96Boards team up over the next few weeks stay up to date here:
<sdrobertw> www.96Boards.org/OpenHours
<elopio> anonimal: hey, I'm glad you could make it :D
<anonimal> sdrobertw: I'll have to get my hands on dragonboard 410c now :0
<elopio> sdrobertw: thank you very very much!
<sdrobertw> elopio: I had a lot of fun, thank you for having me.
<sdrobertw> anonimal: if you get a DB410c and work with Ubuntu Core on some cool stuff, I would be glad to feature your projects on 96Boards
<elopio> anonimal: get one of those, you will love it. And while it arrives, you can try the qemu images: http://elopio.net/blog/ubuntu-testing-day-wrap-up-20170203/
<elopio> sdrobertw: anonimal is working on a great project from monero called kovri: https://github.com/monero-project/kovri
<elopio> once we build it for arm64, that would be awesome to show. I agree. You two should be friends :)
<kyrofa> anonimal, did I answer your project-using-snaps question well enough? I felt a little rambly
<anonimal> Hi, sorry was afk for food
 * anonimal reads backlog
<kyrofa> Mmm... food sounds good
<anonimal> sdrobertw: sounds great! Kovri is still pre-alpha (and only soon to be alpha), so we'll get there in time :)
<anonimal> elopio: our armv7/8 static bins are finally in order, but I'll tell you it was quite a hassle getting all the bugs sorted out with various cmake + openssl related static issues.
<kyrofa> anonimal, yeah I believe it
<anonimal> snap to the rescue :)
<sdrobertw> elopio: anonimal: thanks for sharing the project! I will look into it. If it revolves around 96Boards at all, it would be awesome to showcase a demo on OpenHours (if you are interested.
<sdrobertw> anonimal:we will have to set up a time to sync and choose a date for you to come on.
<sdrobertw> Did someone ask a question about DSP on DragonBoard? I can't find anything in my channels, but I swear my phone pinged...
<anonimal> sdrobertw: that sounds great. Because we're developing mostly at the application level, we haven't put much investment into testing a wide array of hardware (though, for ARM, I do regular dev on cubieboard2 and Linaro/HiKey). The rest are at https://build.getmonero.org/waterfall.
<anonimal> sdrobertw: as for OpenHours, for me that might be an issue because I do everything online that's work-related anonymously (so, no livestreaming). I'm not an ARM expert either but our devops guy is and he's also not anon when he works.
<anonimal> I'm awaiting contact with him and will give you a ping once he responds.
<sdrobertw> ogra_: I am going to try to have a 96Boards sensor kit for you at Connect, possibly more mezzanines for you to test with Ubuntu Core on DB410c
<sdrobertw> Please save a little room in your bag >.<
<sdrobertw> anonimal: Cubieboard looks interesting. That really cool how you are able to stay anon and still do so many cool things :D We will have to try to work something out with your devops guy. I am sure the community would love to hear about, contibute and/or use the stuff you are working on.
<sdrobertw> <<< I am no ARM expert either
<anonimal> sdrobertw: yeah, I try :) Tor and Kovri/I2P do great things and allow me to focus on getting all this work done
<anonimal> pigeons has joined! Hi pigeons
<anonimal> sdrobertw: is this a good channel to discuss OpenHours details? pigeons can do a showcase
<sdrobertw> join #OpenHours
<anonimal> k
<anonimal> pigeons: ^
